# unirdna's ADA 90P



## unirdna

*The Stand*

Stand

Why not buy an ADA stand? Price! And as best as I can tell, they are made out of MDF. Their finish appears to be laminated with wood “tape” or painted. If I’m wrong, please correct me – my extensive searching yielded very few specifics re: the materials. My living room has a maple floor – real maple. The window and door trim matches. Stands to reason, I wanted a real maple stand.

Here’s how it all went down:

2, 4x8’ sheets maple plywood - $100
1, maple board – for making laminate - $20
biscuits - $5
glue - $4
euro door hinges - $12
equipment - $1000’s 

Ripping laminate










Gluing laminate










Routing laminate for clean finish










Cutting biscuit holes










Here’s how the biscuits fit










Before gluing biscuit joints, the whole thing is taped up to catch glue squeeze out










Getting it all glued together (the nerve-racking part)










Drilling into doors to recess hinges










Sizing up hinge installation (the maker also routed out the square area for further recess)










View looking up from inside the stand – additional supports added










Finished assembly










Sanding the edges – 100 grit sandpaper










Sanding the sides – 220 grit sandpaper










First coat – Tung oil – brings out the wood grain without staining



















Second coat – Polyurethane for protection – 2 coats total, sand smooth in between coats










Finished:


----------



## unirdna

*Lily Pipes*

Lily Pipes

Drilling holes in suction cups to fit on glass pegs (for mounting)










Secured to the tank





































Surface skimming whirlpool created by water flow


----------



## unirdna

*Backdrop and Light*

Backdrop and light

3, 2x4” studs
4x3’ piece of drywall
joint compound
textured ceiling paint
2x25w Halogen, undercabinet light

This portion of the setup is still very much in the experimental phase. Basically, I want a plain, white background. But, I also want a backlighting system, creating a silhouette after the halide goes out. As it stands, the paint used was more reflective than I wanted. I will first try a new paint. If that doesn’t work out, I intend to build a new frame and surround it with material used for photography.

Halogen light mounted to the back of the stand



















Frame and drywall (hole drilled for electrical wires)










Filled and painted


----------



## unirdna

*Wood arrangement exercise*

Wood Arrangement

Wood from manzanita burlworks










Needs to be soaked










…and to be properly soaked, it needs to be sunk










Progression of wood arrangements (as fun as it is frustrating)


----------



## unirdna

*The Setup*

Setup

Placement of the (oversized) garden mat



















Removal of extra with razor










Adding Power Sand










Adding Tourmaline BC










Adding Bright Sand










Adding first layer of Aquasoil Amazonia










Smoothing out substrates (with $.60 plastic scraper )










Arranging wood










My excited audience










Adding the Aquasoil to slope










Preliminary wood arrangement










Plumbing (Eheim 2217 – DIY reactor – Hydor 300w)










Added to filtration to remove any remaining tannins










Peacock moss attached to small pieces of African root wood w/ cotton thread










Peacock moss attached to driftwood w/ cotton thread










Echinodorus tenellus – bought from slickwillislim at the SAS. This is the thin stuff 










Planting tenellus – I filled the tank with water because moistening plants was beginning to be too much of a pain. The tenellus planted easily enough.










ADA Solar I Light hung from the ceiling; 12 inches from the surface of the tank










Front top view – finished scape. Peacock moss, Echinodorus tenellus, Bolbitis h., Crinum calimistratum.










Right side










Left side










Front with light










Front closeup Halide










Front closeup Backlight










A view from the couch











That’s it for now. The tank is still cycling. There is currently 4 ppm Ammonia! .25 ppm Nitrite. 10ppm Nitrate. And this after three 80% water changes. I’m not sure if it’s coming from the substrates or the wood. Either way, I’m not taking any chances. I do daily water changes, and only run the light for 1-2 hours a day. I also have added floating Hygrophila to the tank.


----------



## jebarj90

Everything is looking great! Please keep everyone posted on the progress of this. I really like what you did with the substrate. Great looking!


----------



## VITARTE

Great set up, man!
Excelent work on the stand.
Rafo


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

wow, thats the stuff Im talkin about


----------



## frozenbarb

Yea this is amazing, i like the stand very nice works seems like something i see at homedepot going for 300$

i could i swear you posted some of these picture somewhere before

i remember the heavy belt buckle tying down the wood


----------



## supaflyz

Wow very nice. I wish I knew how to build a stand like that very sleek.


----------



## mrbelvedere

Exceptionally nice. Especially the stand. Wow. 

Will any other plants be added? 

I like the 3rd wood placement picture much better. The placement you have in the tank now looks rather unnatural, like it shouldn't be sitting the way it does. It looks like it leans against the glass, which I would avoid, as the idea is to create , in the words of ADA, "A boundless panorama".

This tells me that the scene is limited to the glass, and one would want to create the illusion that it continues "past" what you see.

Other than that, I say fantastic job.


----------



## SuRje1976

Wow....serious!


----------



## Raul-7

Excellent start! Stand and equipment looks great. 

The left side of your aquascape looks good, however I think you need to use some different pieces on the right as the two styles of wood clash. You need to re-arrange similarly to the right side where the driftwood is branching outward from the bottom. That would greatly enhance it, IMO.


----------



## Betowess

Whoo, Beautiful work Ted! That's 5 wows out of 8 posts (mine included). Great play by play and pictures... And I really like your Manzanita placement.

I thought of one easy to use reflective material. White foam core (the thick stuff of 1/2 inch or more) called Gator foam and a few other similar boards like "Sintra board". You could paint it any color and set it up in seconds. Only draw back is Gator dents easily. I believe Sintra is much tougher, but I've never used it


----------



## dapellegrini

Excellent setup and awesome photo journal!


----------



## macclellan

top notch setup.

ditto on the unnaturalness of the driftwood. I'd add that the same might be said about the peacock moss hedges. They need to broken up somehow (intersperse some anubias nana 'golden', you can obviously afford those  ). I love the idea, and peacock is my favorite moss, it just needs tweaked a bit.


----------



## Cwickham

thats looking awsome so far... stand is amazing


----------



## unirdna

Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad to be able to share this with you because man has it taken a lot of work (and research).

And I appreciate your aquascaping advices, but lets let it grow in a bit before we start rearranging the wood . Believe me, I have invested a lot of thought into this, and I need to see things develop before I start tearing it up .


----------



## Nightshop

Yet another wow reply. You deffinately have chosen the right components for success. I'm still deciding whether or not I approve of the wood placement, but you know, you really can't judge the scape on day one. Excellent job!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

this is an awesome setup unirdna! I will eventually set something up like this, but i had already invested in my 50 gallon a tek lights a while ago. Maybe in the future ill be able to go with the ADA style tanks that are larger....so far i only have a 45cm ADA...


----------



## Jessica

I am so thrilled to see the final design with that Manzanita!

You really planned this out to the detail and took your time. Nice work, it'll pay off beautifully.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff

thats really cool.


----------



## unirdna

I'm not usually prone to rapid updates, but this one is significant, and I wanted it documented.

The first week went a little rough. Ammonia was constantly present - around 4ppm. Fungus was growing on the driftwood. And to ice the cake, when I tried to clean the glass, I was continuously bumping the driftwood. Now, I mentioned that I wanted to give the aquascape a shot. But, I am not a big fan of dancing around the driftwood every other week. And then, I knocked over the left side .

Add the fact that the peacock moss was growing "out and up" not along the wood, and it was clear that a redo was in the making. Jon warned me that peacock moss isn't much for grabbing wood, but I went forward with it anyway because I liked the look of it.

Changes made:

- Removed all peacock moss from all wood (including all of the small pieces - ugh).
- Wood was then wrapped with Taiwan moss. A few extra small pieces were added.
- Cleaned all fungus off drifwood.
- Removed about 30% of the driftwood and rescaped using a vertical expression. No wood touches glass, now - making cleaning very easy.
- Transplanted established Eheim Substrat from another filter to more quickly establish the N-cycle.
- Added Eheim carbon pad to filter
- Recharged Purigen - it was red with tannins.
- Trimmed off bulky leaves of bolbitis.
- I upgraded my CO2 tank from 5lb to 10lb (I still need to clean things up under there)
- Finally, I removed the drywall background and replaced it with a piece of foam-core board - cut to size.


----------



## Nightshop

Excellent improvement!

I think the whole "no wood touching glass" theory improved the tank.


----------



## KDahlin

That's really nice, although I liked the first scape as well. Maybe some needle leaf java fern?


----------



## nornicle

Ted, what are you dosing with in terms of liquid ferts?

or what do you intend to dose with and how much?

oh btw how long did it take to build the cabinet.. it looks beautiful and I want to give it a go as well!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## unirdna

kDahlin,

There is some needle java in there - just not much.....yet. You can see it tied to the wood on both sides (look closely).

Richard,

I have only dosed potassium (via K2SO4) - nothing else. I don't intend to dose much (if anything) in the way of NO3 or PO4. There's plenty of N coming from the Aquasoil. Eventually, when the tank fills up, I may need to start dosing. I'll do this on a "need" basis, and then sparingly.

The cabinet took 2.5 days. It could be done quicker, if you were willing to cut a few corners - I wasn't. Every piece is exact, and the top dimensions match the tank perfectly. It would likely take you only an afternoon if you used MDF and painted it - even less time if you used screws instead of biscuit joints.


----------



## zig

Best step by step journal I have seen in a while.......great work!

definitely prefer the rescape but can appreciate the effort and time you put into the first layout, this has happened to me as well, enjoy your tank, looks great so far.


----------



## Betowess

Ted, I'm sure you are aware of this. Can you lower the light just for photo shoots to clear the top 1/3 reflection - or maybe be able to swing/pivot the light towards the back to do same? Going to look sweet. But it looks like you took out some of the wood too.:icon_neut


----------



## unirdna

Betowess said:


> Ted, I'm sure you are aware of this. Can you lower the light just for photo shoots to clear the top 1/3 reflection - or maybe be able to swing/pivot the light towards the back to do same? Going to look sweet. But it looks like you took out some of the wood too.:icon_neut



I've been meaning to fix this - I hate that reflection. So, I put my brain to it, and here are the (abnormally successful ) results. This is permanent, not just for photos. What you see is the norm (now).

Glare gone:









Now lets make it pretty:









Silhouette:









"Sunset":









All photos were taken with my Canon S80 digital camera - 1/8 shutter spd - 50 ISO. There was NO photoshopping (not that I could if I wanted to). They were all taken from a tripod, so if you want to have some fun, save them to your computer and page through them - the wood stays in exactly the same place.

Now, who wants to know how I did this ?


----------



## unirdna

*Substrate Dividers*

I have received a few PM's asking about the substrate dividers, so I'll post the info on the thread. 

The material is acrylic - the thinnest stuff Menards carried (.080 I think it was). You can find it in sheets, in the window department - about $12 a sheet. Thin has three advantages. 1 - it bends easily. 2 - it is less conspicuous. 3 - it costs the least. I cut the acrylic to size using a bandsaw (fine tooth - high speed). 

The suction cups are made by Adams (suctioncups.com). They don't have retail sales on their website, but you can find them at TrueValue hardware stores. Frequently, they come with hooks on them, but I just remove those hooks. Adams suctioncups are holding up my lily pipes, as well.


----------



## Raul-7

unirdna said:


> Now, who wants to know how I did this ?


Everyone! 

I love the lighting effects, the first one (second picture) especially.


----------



## Nightshop

Placed a filter over the back light?


----------



## Betowess

Nightshop said:


> Placed a filter over the back light?


That's my guess on the orange sunrise. My other guess is a spray painted foamcore to that nice flat blue color (almost same as window trim). The only thing I would do different would be to raise it a foot or so to cover all the window - still showing the wood out of the tank's top.

Regards the light, did you swing it (balance it) so the front is lower than the back?

Anyhow, nice work Ted. The background is about the best I've seen on the forum. Nice, clean, neutral, and flexible.


----------



## unirdna

You all give me too much credit. The answer is, I simply mounted a piece of foam core between the back drop and the tank. This had all kinds of results - all positive. 










- It completely shadowed the backdrop from the MH light. 
- It bounced the Halogen (backlight) lighting back down - giving the halo effect at the top - this greatly enhanced the color.

As for the color changes ("silouette" vs. "sunset"), that's easy - the light has a high and low setting .

So, photo 1 was the MH only.
Photo 2 was MH and Halogen (high).
Photo 3 was Halogen only (high).
Photo 4 was Halogen only (low).

Remember the camera settings were NOT changed. The colorations were all created by the blending of lighting. If I'm being honest, I just got lucky. Really lucky. 



Betowess said:


> The only thing I would do different would be to raise it a foot or so to cover all the window - still showing the wood out of the tank's top.


Originally, I had it like this - so it would give contrast to the emergent wood. But, the 12 inches of exposed white board overwhelmed the tank; it was distracting. And it also ruins the "tank vs. room" feel. I prefer the space in the aquarium to be unique to the rest of the room.


----------



## unirdna

*Navigating the obstacles*



unirdna said:


> This journal will very much be a learning experience. I will share the bad as well as the good.


I was serious about this....so, without further wait - here is the BAD.

The first weeks were a challenge. ADA substrate bleeeeeeeds Nitrogen like a motha. And without a complete N-cycle, this means NH4. Ugh. For the first two weeks, my N-cycle was running in sand. If I left the tank go for a few days, NH4 would be 5ppm - NO2 around .25ppm - NO3 about 10ppm. So, there was NO3, but I'm not so sure this was the result of conversion from NH4. More likely, it bled out of the Aquasoil/Powersand as Nitrate to begin with. 

So, as I waited for the N-cycle, my tank suffered. The E. tenellus grew a bit, but not well. The moss did NOT grow. And the poor crinum in the corner spent its time remembering better days. But, one species did wonderfully - the DIATOMS (ominous music).

Here they are:










Since I was already doing biweekly (twice per week), 80% water changes, I used this time to remove whatever "loose" diatoms I could. From my past experience, I know that diatoms are short-lived and will eventually rot out, so I didn't make any crazy efforts to remove it from the moss. 

About 7 days ago, my tests showed that the NH4 was on the decline, and NO2 was quickly climbing. Within 24 hours, all the NH4 was turned into NO2. In another 48 hours, all NO2 was converted to NO3. And, to my glee, after the last water change, I have seen no significant increase of any N-products. Seems the aquasoil had finally settled in.

The day the N-cycle was rocking, the diatoms stopped growing. The following day, they started to lose their structure, and have been dying back ever since.

I gave the tank a couple more days, did another 80% water change, and added 8 Caridina shrimp. After seeing no casualties in 48 hours, I decided to finally add my school of Cardinal Tetras.

It has now been 2 days, and all organisms are doing well - no deaths - yipee. The shrimp are either eating the dying diatoms, or simply kicking them loose to be sucked up by the filter. New varieties of algae are showing up, but none of the dreaded varieties (clado, staghorn, bba). A bit of BGA and spot algae - no big deal. 

The tenellus has gained momentum and the moss has started growing - many new fronds. I have also ordered a sizeable amount of Cyperus helferi and Eleocharis vivipara from aquaspot world. These plants will undoubtedly be in emersed form, so they will need to go through an acclimation process. I waited on these two, and did not put them in the tank to start because I know that both of them are particularly suspectible to algae attack. I wanted to introduce them to a tank with healthy water.

Here's how things looked as of this evening:


----------



## Betowess

Sounds like you are through the worst of it, so that's good. About a month so far? You may see some more diatoms, but hopefully not. Mine didn't hit hard til the second month, but that's flourite so probably completely different.

The cardinals look great in there! roud:


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

yea with the ada soil... its smart to do water changes every other day for the first two weeks. atleast aquaforest in SF does it that way. and then we always suggest stacking the tank with plants especially in the beginning to have that symbiotic relationship with the nitrifying bacterias. But it seems like you are getting it all under control. ADA soil in the long run is really awesome for the plants, but in the beginning its kinda hard sometimes.


----------



## plantbrain

BTW, much like mulm, I've used pre cycled filters and old ADA AS to a new tank without issue.

A slight 2-5 day bump in NO2/NH3 was it.
Amano suggest every other day 50% water changes.
Note: for contest tank prep work, he also suggest this routine as well.

This same approach may also be used using soil based tanks + CO2 to get over the initial hump. This tank does not have much plant biomass, and it has a lot of light.

I back off the light more and then later, lower it back down.
This is especially true for new tanks. 

Nice stand BTW.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## PeteyPob

Great setup! I also had a rough time when i got my tank setup and added aquasoil.


----------



## Roc

WOW if I spent this much time or money on one of my fish tanks I would lose my wife

Everyone give a round to the wife..........


great looking tank, can't wait to see it fill in


----------



## Lee

This tank looks other worldly, almost haunted with the background lights. But it's missing something I can't pinpoint. I like the cave effect of the wood on the left side.


----------



## awrieger

Very nice, Ted. Those Cardinals added a really nice final touch to the scape. It's just the right balance.


----------



## unirdna

*About 4 weeks - Cyperus helferi added*

I finally feel the tank has settled in enough to add the sensitive plants.

- diatoms are g-o-n-e.
- thread algae and BGA slowed to first gear (still a bit on sand)
- moss growing well
- fish and shrimp healthy

I leave for a 10-day vacation, Thursday. Guess I'll do a 50% water change and think positively :icon_neut . Cyperus is notoriously fastidious, so I can only hope that my tank has the "right stuff".

Cyperus:










Eleocharis:










Front view:










Side view:


----------



## SuRje1976

Looking VERY nice Ted! roud:


----------



## styxx

*quick question?*

Unirdna,

How closely related is the Cyprus Helfri (sp?) to Vals?? I don't like Vals because they get too long but I love giant hairgrass because it doesn't and it is very stiff in a current. How does your "Cyperus" hold up under current? Does it behave much the same as Vals would under a mild to strong water current or what?


----------



## unirdna

Styxx,

Very distantly related  - eg. not related.

Cyperus helferi is an emergent plant. It is stiffer than vals or sag, and grows much more slowly. It loves current - needs it, in fact. It is the background plant of this amano tank.

http://www.adana.hk/php/shop_images/e93456a0.jpg


----------



## Jdinh04

Cyperus helferi is indeed a nice plant. However Ted, the link of the picture, that is actually Vallisernia sp. 'nana', and not Cyperus helferi. I was told this from another person, so correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## unirdna

Wow, John - great catch. I just checked my source; indeed that plant [in the photo] is V. nana.

Here's a great article w/ pictures about the Cyperus helferi: http://www.tropica.dk/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=246


----------



## styxx

Thanks you two!


----------



## Jdinh04

Yup, I just got a bunch of Vallisernia sp. 'nana' about a week ago. I still have yet to find out how it grows out for me. I wished Cyperus helferi was an easy plant to grow, all in all, I just love the look, color, and texture of that plant. I have one that is doing pretty good right now, its got 18"+ leaves.


----------



## Betowess

SuRje1976 said:


> Looking VERY nice Ted! roud:


Ditto that! The Cyperus is a nice addition. Where did you get yours? I saw Charley had some at Lowcoaster for a while, and I got mine through Aquaspot. It came in great shape, the only plant that survived however. 

Anyhow, tanks looking great and the Tropica link is nice. roud:


----------



## styxx

Betowess said:


> Ditto that! The Cyperus is a nice addition. Where did you get yours? I saw Charley had some at Lowcoaster for a while, and I got mine through Aquaspot. It came in great shape, the only plant that survived however.
> 
> Anyhow, tanks looking great and the Tropica link is nice. roud:


 I agree it is awesome looking but boy that is a lot of Cyperus. Now that i've seen it I'm definitely going to use it in my next tank. I love the look of it.


----------



## TRDMCV20L

any updates?


----------



## nornicle

ted have you been measuring your ammonia levels?


----------



## jaidexl

This tank and stand look great, and I love how you changed the wood.

You're giving me great background ideas. I've been scratching my brain trying to think of a way to recreate what my wall does to give my background more of natural gradient and coloration, I even thought of attaching tint film to white backing to try and get a blackwater-ish look. Maybe I need to ditch that idea for a low wattage back light.


----------



## styxx

TRDMCV20L said:


> any updates?


Agreed! How about an update?


----------



## unirdna

I was actually planning to update soon . 

Shortly after my last update, I took a 14 day vacation. In my absence, the aquarium erupted in hair algae. When I got back, there was a soft-ball sized glob of hair algae smack in the middle of the tank. It was wrapped up in moss and attached to the cyperus. Turns out, keeping nutrients at zilch was not a good idea. I thought that the aquasoil would be a sufficient source of nutrients. Seems that it wasn't. Upon dosing NO3 and PO4, the tank has started to turn back around. 

One plant that thrived (regardless) was the Eleocharis vivipara. The stuff grew 16+ inches and doesn't have a stitch of algae growing on it. The cyperus is not looking as good, and although it is green and strong, it has a lot of thread algae on it. The good news is that (IME), thread algae is managable. As I said before, as long as the dreaded clado or BBA doesn't show up, a recovery is still possible.

So, things are looking pretty "wild" right now .


----------



## xcooperx

how's the Solar I doing on your tank, im planning to buy an ADA 90cm but im not sure if im gonna use the TEk light or Solar I. I will really appreciate if you can post some photos of the whole tank with the stand and light. thanks


----------



## scolley

unirdna said:


> The good news is that (IME), thread algae is managable. As I said before, as long as the dreaded clado or BBA doesn't show up, a recovery is still possible.


Ted - this is a great thread. Your upfront documentation is outstanding, and keeps that bar set high! Great job!

I was gonna hold off posting, until the tank had chance to get it's legs... but WOW! What a bummer. :icon_cry: 

I just hope your statement above is correct. Fingers-crossed here.


----------



## Betowess

scolley said:


> Ted - this is a great thread. Your upfront documentation is outstanding, and keeps that bar set high! Great job!
> 
> I was gonna hold off posting, until the tank had chance to get it's legs... but WOW! What a bummer. :icon_cry:
> 
> I just hope your statement above is correct. Fingers-crossed here.


Steve, I don't think he has a silver tipped tea cup saucer lurking in his substrate. :eek5: 

I remember some scary thread algae Ted had in his Angel sump. He knows how to beat it! :thumbsup:


----------



## scolley

Point well made Bob. But once burnt, twice shy.

My fingers are still crossed, and hoping for the best.


----------



## jasa73

Hi - I just stumbled across this thread. What kind of plastic did you use to seperate the Amazonia soil from the Brightsand? I'm in the process of setting up a tank myself and have been thinking about how to keep my sandy area seperate from the Amazonia soil and i thought your method is ingenious. I was just going to use a wall of rocks, but i think your method is much cleaner. 

Nice work on your cabinet..i wish i had skills like that!


----------



## defdac

At last a "WoW!"-thread. I love the finish of the stand and everything else for that matter =)


> Second coat – Polyurethane for protection – 2 coats total, sand smooth in between coats


Which grit did you use to sand smooth the coats?


----------



## unirdna

defdac said:


> At last a "WoW!"-thread. I love the finish of the stand and everything else for that matter =)
> 
> Which grit did you use to sand smooth the coats?


defdac,

I sanded corners and edges with 100 grit. Smoothed the sides and coats of poly with 220 grit.



scolley said:


> I was gonna hold off posting, until the tank had chance to get it's legs... but WOW! What a bummer. :icon_cry:
> I just hope your statement above is correct. Fingers-crossed here.


Hi Steve, 
Thanks for chiming in (I've been watching your new thread, as well - just haven't had any questions yet  ) 



Betowess said:


> I remember some scary thread algae Ted had in his Angel sump. He knows how to beat it! :thumbsup:


Hehe. That was the worst hair algae fiasco, EVER. Consequences of accidently using softened water :hihi:

I have serverly reduced the lighting period on the tank, and the thread algae has been dying back. I was particularly pleased to see it falling off the leaves of the Cyperus - I was afraid those leaves might be lost. The BGA growing on the sand has completely croaked and floated away - no manual removal needed. I've also introduced liquid nutients. It should be noted that the tank is in a room that receives a lot of natural light, so many of the details of this strategy wouldn't likely be transferable to other sitations.



jasa73 said:


> What kind of plastic did you use to seperate the Amazonia soil from the Brightsand? I'm in the process of setting up a tank myself and have been thinking about how to keep my sandy area seperate from the Amazonia soil and i thought your method is ingenious. I was just going to use a wall of rocks, but i think your method is much cleaner.
> 
> Nice work on your cabinet..i wish i had skills like that!


Hello, Jasa,
The plastic is actually acrylic. I bought it as Menards in the windows section. Get the thinnest stuff you can find (it bends easier) and cut it with a bandsaw. So far, I am very happy with my dividers. Once the Amazonia settled in, there has been little to no spill-over.



xcooperx said:


> how's the Solar I doing on your tank, im planning to buy an ADA 90cm but im not sure if im gonna use the TEk light or Solar I. I will really appreciate if you can post some photos of the whole tank with the stand and light. thanks


xcooperx,
The Solar I is plenty bright - too bright for my tank at the time. So, I only use it for 4 hours a day, once every 3rd day. I'll increase lighting once the tank settles in. Requested photo is below - taken at 4PM. The daylight in the room washes things out a bit, but I made an extra effort to make sure this photo looks exactly as my eye sees it. The tank takes a better photo at night, but, at that time, you can't see the [requested] stand and light very well.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

looking great...im glad all the plants started to grow out. I know its hard to start up a tank and fight that algae


----------



## TheOtherGeoff

oh thats pretty! you gonna do another underwater tour for us with this tank?!?


----------



## scolley

unirdna said:


> Thanks for chiming in (I've been watching your new thread, as well - just haven't had any questions yet  )
> 
> Hehe. That was the worst hair algae fiasco, EVER. Consequences of accidently using softened water :hihi:


Ted - Don't worry about chiming in for me (unless you just need to get in a dig... )
Bob's (Betowess) is keeping me on my toes - damn him! :tongue: 

But I am curious about the hair/thread algae. As you well know, I went through hell with this stuff, and I think (but will never KNOW) that it was because of some particularly bad, and unique, conditions in my tank.

Though since I will never know for sure, and since you seem particularly comfortable that you are going to lick this... I'm all ears for detail...

Thanks.


----------



## unirdna

*Turning the corner*

The light at the end of the tunnel - I'm finally seeing it. Green hair algae has gone into remission. No longer do I have to dive in with two hands to remove the days crop of green goo. A bit remains here and there, but it's definitely on the out.

Water clarity has also improved - starting to get that "more than clear" look to it. I added an additional piece of driftwood on the right - with bolbitis attached. The tank is completely wild looking, and I intend to start scaping in the next couple weeks. Expect things to look a bit more tidy next update.

Night photo:











Day photo:



I thought you'd might also like to view the color change the ADA Metal Halide light goes through while it's powering up. Kinda neat.

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/bier/ADA Light Powerup.wmv


----------



## Betowess

That video was cool. Kind of a nuclear winter at the end, in photospeak.

The tank looks great in its "wild form"! Great sense of depth with the narrow corridor too.


----------



## unirdna

Betowess said:


> That video was cool. Kind of a nuclear winter at the end, in photospeak.


Hehe. Yep, pretty overexposed at the end. Such is the way of the "video" mode on a digital camera . If I wasn't so lazy, I'd get out the camcorder.

The lighting at 30 seconds looks pretty close to reality.


----------



## Haeun

My god, it's gorgeous. I like it as is, kind of wild and natural looking. 

The color change is interesting. Is this unique to the ADA light?


----------



## unirdna

At this point, I can safely say that the green, hair algae has been beaten (IOW, my plants are healthy and vibrant, and consequently the algae has receded). Even the remants hanging on the infected leaves are tenuous, short threads - barely visible. I had many theories as to why my tank was suffering, so I made many changes. This made for a very bad experiment, but I _did_ document all changes, so you can decide for yourself which variables had the greatest impact. 

Here is the spreadsheet: 
Comments/thoughts are welcome. A discussion re: thread algae will NOT be regarded as a hijack.


----------



## Betowess

That is very interesting to see. Do you think its combined or do you have a hunch as the biggest factor for the success. Myself, I have no clue other than the light must have played a fair part.


----------



## unirdna

I think the light reduction served to slow the algae growth. But, I don't necessarily think it was the direct cause for hurting the plants. Rather, something else was limiting their growth, and, as a result, the "excess" light stressed the plants and strengthened the algae. 

I say this because, I'm betting that when I eventually adjust the lighting back to 8 hours, the plants will do fine. 

My thoughts lie more with a water chemistry problem. A missing trace perhaps; supplied by the increase tap water. Or maybe too much K with respect to Ca and Mg - remedied by stop dosing K2SO4, and increasing GH by using more tap. 

KH also increased as a result of using more tap. From 3 deg to 5 deg. 

CO2 I put on a timer because running it 24/7 when the lights were only on for 4 hours seemed wasteful. Also, I've read anecdotal info that stopping CO2 injection at night can increase plant health (respiration?).

NO3 and PO4 was added to make sure the plants were able to get nutrients. Since their health has improved, and their roots are tapped deeper into the substrate, water dosing may not be needed as much (all speculation ).


----------



## Rupey

The tank is looking great Ted! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

:icon_eek:  :thumbsup: spectacular, not only have you built an awesome stand, gone through the trials and tribulations of nts, scaped a beautiful tank, but you also have documented it for all of us to learn from! 

its a beautiful thing!


----------



## plantbrain

Ted, nice tank and nice thread.

Here's a question ...Has this tank achieved your expectations?

I have found that I have more wiggle room when I use ADA AS, and less light and I have an idea you might like or folks with pendents.

I use a light rail for a system I'm setting up for a client.

It got me thinking.

I know light is where all growth, whether it be algae or plant starts.
It's also very stable compared to CO2 and nutrients.

Rather than movin g the lighting side to side or in a circular pattern, having it raise and lower daily might provide a moment of intense light, but not all day.

So the light starts up high, then drops down after 4 hours, then slowly climbs back up.

This can be done using a timer, or a clock hand and a pully and some cables.
I plan on using a circluar pattern for a 40 cube pair I have in the works.

This way I have less over spray(lets me drop the lights down low) and the lights are not right on one spot all day.

But the bobbing light might be an interesting method as well.

Since I have two tanks, I suppose I ought to try both:redface: 

The thing about changing the light, it really changes the demand for CO2 and nutrients.

The less CO2 method also works but you need the CO2 to be stable and give the plants time to adjust to a new level.

Sediment sources and lower light + decent fish load should be able to get decent results though. I've done it in the past, that's the main method folks tried for many years before the net/web.

CO2 demand is activated in plants by photo reduction. And Carbon supply regulates Nitrogen assimilation and uptake also.

So that should give you some thoughts.

More shrimp also will make the tank easier and perhaps adding purigen or zeolite to the filter could help some.

I'm about ready to start my home tanks now that I have a home, your tank and journal are impressive!

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## scolley

unirdna said:


> Comments/thoughts are welcome. A discussion re: thread algae will NOT be regarded as a hijack.


Ted - The tank looks great! I'm glad to see you beat the evil monster - thread algae!

I, for one, really appreciate your post of things that changed. Something you listed in that table is the reason you won. Or maybe multiple things.

My bet is on the addition of N & P, coupled with the light reduction. But it seems that the real key, as both you and Tom have stated, is to have healthy plants. Then the manual intervention can make a difference. As you have clearly done!

Glad to see it. Good job! roud:


----------



## unirdna

Tom,
An interesting idea re: moving the MH pendant up and down. I may consider this during the winter months. For now, the room stays "light" until 8PM, so I'm fine with a 4 hour photo period. Still, the thinking has started.

Steve,
It's strange how one person's algal nemesis can be a puppy dog to another. Thread algae never scares me - but clado sends off the panic button . If I was feeling experimental, I'd change one variable at a time. But, I was impatient to whallop the stuff.

-------------------------------------

Now that the Cyperus helferi has gained some momentum, I decided to remove the view obstruction (eg. Eleocharis vivipara). For now, the grass is just cut back. But, it may come out during the next pruning.



-----------

This moss was intertwined with hair algae a month ago. I did not have to remove it and allow new moss to regrow in its place. The algae simply "melted" away.



-----------

This little fella popped up in the sand. Any guesses as to what it is? It looks like blyxa to me (never planted any - I sold it all, from all my tanks, a month before I even set this tank up). Maybe cyperus??  I like it, though, and will leave it alone.



-----------

A favorite place for the shrimp - the moss umbrella.



-----------

Lights out.



-----------

Thanks for stopping by .


----------



## BigB

very nice tank


----------



## garuf

can you look after my 10 gall please?
im jelous beautiful tank


----------



## Jdinh04

The tank looks nice and the growth looks even better. However, when I look at this tank, it seems as if the moss is choking some of the other plants. Maybe thinning it out a little bit would make it look nice.

I also wanted to suggest adding in some color in there? maybe some slowing Crypts or some sort that will grow along with the moss and cyperus helferi.


----------



## unirdna

John,

Moss trim and crypt addition are actually on "the schedule"  - about 2 weeks.


----------



## sNApple

unirdna said:


> -----------
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> This little fella popped up in the sand. Any guesses as to what it is? It looks like blyxa to me (never planted any - I sold it all, from all my tanks, a month before I even set this tank up). Maybe cyperus??  I like it, though, and will leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------


I get this too with my tank, blyxa poping up all over the place. I think blyxa sends underground shoots. Or sends out spores or somethin?!

Nice tank too.


----------



## Jdinh04

Blyxa tends to shoot out flowers from time to time, I believe the spores from the flowers is what ignites the surprising pop up of Blyxa.

However from that picture, it looks like its a baby Cyperus helferi but I may be wrong.


----------



## sNApple

that ada light video of yours is sweet too! how much do they go for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## zergling

Very beautiful tank!

I might have missed it somewhere in the thread....are the moss held in place in the substrate? I ask because I like the moss as somewhat a fore/mid ground cover, and I've tried a little bit on my own tank -- but fish darting around (and/or water changes) knock the little moss I have off its place...should I plant pieces of it on the soil and let it grow?


----------



## unirdna

sNApple,
PM sent. The short answer is about 500 bones.

zergling,
The moss was tied to small, sinking wood pieces. Specifically, I cut up a chunk of African black wood with a band saw, and used black, cotton thread ($1) to secure the moss. What looks like a solid foreground is actually a series of small wood pieces.


----------



## zergling

unirdna said:


> zergling,
> The moss was tied to small, sinking wood pieces. Specifically, I cut up a chunk of African black wood with a band saw, and used black, cotton thread ($1) to secure the moss. What looks like a solid foreground is actually a series of small wood pieces.


:thumbsup: I will give that a try!!! Thanks unirdna!!


----------



## unirdna

*Slow and healthy*

I think that I am pretty sold on the idea of high light, for a short period of time (150w - 4 hours per day - 5 days a week). The plants are staying green and healthy, without growing out of control. Mind you, I don't have any stems in this tank - my "theory" may not stand up if I put a few stems of hygro in there.

You wouldn't know if from the last 3 journal entries, but I actually have fish in that darn tank. My school of cardinals seems content to hide ALL THE TIME these days. I'm going to buy a few rams and see if they won't flush 'em out.

I still haven't trimmed the moss. I'm toying with the idea of letting it all come together in the front - a big, rolling, moss carpet . We'll see....


It seems that there is an area of low-flow in the tank - front right. I need to suck off the BGA every couple weeks. I imagine that a tank trim will be enough to elliminate this "dead space".









The Taiwan moss is growing out of the tank. It seems to be wicking water while it grows, so it may be able to climb a ways. I like the look, and hope it will continue.









The cyperus and bolbitis are both doing well. I was worried about these two, as I had never kept either, and had read many cases about the plants being tough to grow. They seem happy for now....


----------



## unirdna

*It starts with a little pruning.....*

....and it turns into a complete redo. I really wasn't diggin the "split look". Not that I don't like the look, just that the look I created wasn't what I wanted . So, what started as a pruning quickly turned into an afternoon of redesign.

I did away with the sand. I was tired of cleaning it, and keeping the two substrate seperate. Took it out, along with the dividers, and filled in the area with more aquasoil/powersand.

Used all of the same wood on a new "centerpiece" aquascape. And planted the foreground and sides with HC. I also removed the white background (for now). I like the "clear" look despite the "view" of the wall behind it.

I look forward to watching the HC grow in during this football season. Nothing is worse than being bored with your tank during the winter months .


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Very nice redo. I still can't get over how beautiful your stand is. It seems in the pictures that the front of the tank was cut from one single piece of wood, the grain seems to match through all three pieces. Amazing. Judging by your equipment you do a bit of woodwork eh?


----------



## Rupey

Very nice looking redo Ted  I like it better without the sand. If you need some more bolbitus or narrow java fern let me know, I'm redoing my 75 tonight and will have alot of extras. What did you do with all the moss? Let me know if you have any left over.


----------



## bubbless

wow beautfiul G-R-E-E-N tank! :eek5: :icon_eek:  
btw, manzanita woods turn dark brown/black once under water? n wat kind of manzanita did you buy from manzanita burlworks xactly??

THANKX!


----------



## danepatrick

you ever gonna let some of us buy some cyperus?


----------



## zergling

awww, I wanted to see if the moss will continue to grow out of the water and what it would look like..... oh well :redface: 

I'm quite amazed on how clean your water is after the redo. I see that the cardinals are there....you might want to add more HC if you notice it to grow too slowly in your tank. Mine seemed in a standstill for about a month, then it started to grow, but too slow for my liking. Thank goodness a friend gave me more HC yesterday.


----------



## styxx

unirdna said:


> ....and it turns into a complete redo...I did away with the sand. I was tired of cleaning it, and keeping the two substrate seperate. Took it out, along with the dividers, and filled in the area with more aquasoil/powersand.
> 
> Used all of the same wood on a new "centerpiece" aquascape. And planted the foreground and sides with HC. I also removed the white background (for now). I like the "clear" look despite the "view" of the wall behind it.
> 
> I look forward to watching the HC grow in during this football season. Nothing is worse than being bored with your tank during the winter months .


I really like the redo...I have been toying around with the idea of using sand, and I've heard the complaint on more than one occasion that its a pita to keep clean and separated from the AS. I'm still undecided. And given that I have a love affair with HC is it any wonder that I'm hesitant? But I also wanted to say that I think that keeping the back clear really does enhance the view...it makes it look much more..."aquarium-like" so to speak...I'm sure you're going to have great results with the HC...just wait, I always did!


----------



## unirdna

Thanks for commenting!

eyebeatbadgers,
Nice name - stay anonymous .... The stand was made with my help, but it certainly wasn't my hand guiding the creative process. A local carpenter made my stand using my design specs and grunt labor.

bubbless,
Yep, the manzanita turns dark dark dark brown after its been underwater for a few months. You see the light brown area on the wood that was emersed?  I ordered it from manzanita.com - small aquarium package - $43 shipped - very fair for what I got.

danepatrick,
Yeah, I'll be sharing some eventually. But, first, I want it thicker, thicker, thicker, muhahaha. I've heard anecdote after anecdote describing how this stuff gets smothered in thread algae, or becomes peppered with GSA. So far, I have "beaten" the thread algae off, and the GSA has yet to show up - but, it should be noted that GSA isn't growing on the glass either. Whatever conditions GSA needs to grow in clearly are not in my tank. When I got this stuff it was clearly grown emersed. The new leaves are softer than the originals, albeit they are still much more rigid than vals or sag.

zergling,
I felt the same way about the emersed moss. I was the largest obstacle I faced when deciding whether or not to redo. I wanted to preserve that piece in another tank, keeping it emersed, but it fit so nicely that I couldn't leave it out. I'm currently soaking two more pieces of manzanita (until they sink) to add a bit more asymetry to the scape. I thought about ordering more HC, but the truth is that I feel more rewarded by growing a few sprigs into a field. And I'm much more patient than I used to be .

styxx1,
Agreed re: the tank looking better without the background. ...and after all that time and thought I put into it :icon_roll . The tank looks much more clear - like a cube of water - the look that makes these ADA tanks worth the coin. The HC lawn is something that has always looked stunning to me - even better than the contrast of sand. I just love lawns of all kind.


----------



## howie

I really like your redo. It has inspired me.


----------



## scolley

Ted - your current incarnation of the tank looks GREAT IMO! Good work!

And I have to agree with Styxx1 - it DOES look MUCH better without the background. But it's clear that you see that too. I'm bummed about the effort you put into that background. IMO it would still be great behind a "traditional" tank. But it kills that "big cube of water" illusion that you paid so dearly to be able to do with that tank. I'm glad you made the switch.

Good work pal! :thumbsup:


----------



## CmLaracy

*Helferi?*

That's Cyperus Helferi, correct?


----------



## ikuzo

your c. helferi is beautiful, it's a difficult plant, so great job. but is it just me or i get the feeling that you ran out of HC?


----------



## bsmith

please dont sue me, but the pic you took of your rescape is now my desktop background!


----------



## the_anti_honda

I think you are due for an update shot.


----------



## CmLaracy

we all need updates!!!!!


----------



## styxx

CmLaracy said:


> we all need updates!!!!!


I def. agree with that statement!


----------



## ikuzo

i'll chime in here. how's the HC carpet going?


----------



## unirdna

I appreciate your interest . Sorry I can't offer a photo with this post. The HC had to go because the Cyperus has shaded the substrate too much. It grew vertically. I'm now using that clover stuff (name??), which is suppose to grow in lower light, as well as Echinodorus tenellus for the foreground. The wood has been rearranged a bit, as well. 

A temporary family crisis resulted in severe neglect that lasted a month, and welcomed the thread algae back. It was pretty darn bad, but has gone into remission since I squared things away last week. 

I promise that I haven't abandoned the thread; just biding my time .

Again, thanks.


----------



## styxx

sounds good...congrats on your 2k posts!


----------



## CmLaracy

What is the grass-like plant in front and around the cyperus helferi?


----------



## tazcrash69

unirdna said:


> A temporary family crisis resulted in severe neglect that lasted a month, and welcomed the thread algae back.


Good luck with that Ted.


----------



## styxx

Yes, I hope things work out for you. And what bad timing...the holidays can always be very stressful.


----------



## Buck

Beautiful tank Ted. I enjoyed reading the entire thread and I look forward to the new shots...I do miss the moss though !


----------



## eon17

your tank was very crunchy and now it is very mushy take some plants away


----------



## fishscale

eon17 said:


> your tank was very crunchy and now it is very mushy take some plants away


I agree. This tank looks awful with all that taiwan moss. You know what you should do with it? Put it all in a big styrofoam cooler with some heatpacks and send it to me. 

P.S. Include the rest of your tank, too. It looks terrible in your living room, and it would look much better in mine.


----------



## xtm

I liked the old Aquascape


----------



## styxx

*hahaha*



fishscale said:


> I agree. This tank looks awful with all that taiwan moss. You know what you should do with it? Put it all in a big styrofoam cooler with some heatpacks and send it to me.
> 
> P.S. Include the rest of your tank, too. It looks terrible in your living room, and it would look much better in mine.


lol! Fishscale you sneaky @##$%%)!!!! I was going to ask that! lol...


----------



## fshfanatic

Very nice.. All I can say is wow..


----------



## epicfish

fshfanatic said:


> Very nice.. All I can say is wow..


+1 on this...WOW!


----------



## puffer07

You have a great setup. I wish I could do all that. Love the DIY stand. ADA Tank rules. Great plants..


----------



## CmLaracy

I need an update!


----------



## deleted_user_16

Update, Cmon!!!!!


----------



## unirdna

I appreciate your interest. Really.

But, there hasn't been much to report. The tank was a disaster for nearly 3 months. No amount of pruning, water changes, ei, etc would rememdy the darn thing. I tried every trick in the book (as least, all of my tricks). I have my theories on the causes, but I'll get into that some other time, one some other thread. Admittedly, neglect is what started the whole scenario. Other obligations took priority, and the tank slid into slimeville.

I know you are dying to see it, so here ya go - no cleaning it up for the forum: Satisfy your dark side. 










So, yesterday, I finally mustered up the ambition to tackle it. After hours of patience and a whole can of elbow grease, I'm back to where I was 11 months ago - soaking all my wood. 

The tank is going to take a whole new direction. The new theme is a stream bed. All sand. Native stream fish. Anubias and ferns. Rocks and wood. I have a 2nd bag of Bright Sand ordered from ADG shop. I'll get back to you guys once I make some progress.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Nice to see you ADA guys are human sometimes. Thanks for the green water shot.

On the other end though, you tank has taken quite a development throughout the course of this Journal. I am excited to see what you come up with next. I like the intentions so far. Sounds interesting. Just by looking at the DW you have floating, this is going to be a a good one.

Good luck with it! Keep the updates coming in the process. Nice to see something develop!


----------



## CmLaracy

gmccreedy said:


> Nice to see you ADA guys are human sometimes. Thanks for the green water shot.
> 
> On the other end though, you tank has taken quite a development throughout the course of this Journal. I am excited to see what you come up with next. I like the intentions so far. Sounds interesting. Just by looking at the DW you have floating, this is going to be a a good one.
> 
> Good luck with it! Keep the updates coming in the process. Nice to see something develop!


I agree this looks like it's going to be a great tank, and a nice change of pace. Good luck with it and keep us posted!


----------



## deleted_user_16

Great teamwork CmLaracy!!! Together we made Unirdna give us an update!!!!!


----------



## Buck

I know the feeling Ted, Im at that point too. Its always fun to tear 'em down and rebuild...time permitting of course, it rekindles the juices ! 

Have some fun with it...roud:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow...3 redoes. I've only attempted one (partial) with my 20, and my aching back doesn't want me to do anymore! You guys with the major redoes really impress me! roud:


----------



## A Hill

This has been a great thread with a great tank, can't remember if I posted earlier.. maybe last year 

But man, that thread algae is like the bane of your existence! Your tank before was swamped once with it as well... and those where some crazy pictures! 

Great tank, It'll be back in no time.

-Andrew

Edit: somehow I missed the recent pictures when I posted this... Wow that was bad, I think those other pictures from before look tame compared to that one:icon_lol: But man, my tank is just as bad.. just with clado and gibbia:icon_lol:


----------



## deleted_user_4

Oh No! What happened to the Cardinals?


----------



## unirdna

addicted2sp33d said:


> Oh No! What happened to the Cardinals?


You're the first to ask that. :icon_cry: 

While I was on vacation, the power cut out for a couple hours. No big deal if I would have continued using a mechanical timer. But, I went and got fancy with a digital one. When the power cut, the timer reset, and my lights stopped coming on. Plant/algae respiration suffocated the school of cardinals, and when I got home, all but 4 were dead. The 4 survivors are doing well in my 30g tank in my bedroom. 

A real bummer. Good cardinals are tough to find in my area.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

unirdna said:


> A real bummer. Good cardinals are tough to find in my area.


Sorry to hear that. I had assumed that you had moved them elsewhere for the big cleanup. Didn't realize there was an unfortunate incident. Dang, and I had recently switched most of my timers to digital from mechanical too. 

I guess I had better look out for that. Didn't your digital timers have battery backups?


----------



## unirdna

2wheelsx2 said:


> Didn't your digital timers have battery backups?


It was suppose to - but, it failed. It has since worked fine when I tested it, but I'm not taking chances anymore. Mechanical timers have never failed me; I'm going back.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

unirdna said:


> It was suppose to - but, it failed. It has since worked fine when I tested it, but I'm not taking chances anymore. Mechanical timers have never failed me; I'm going back.



Yes, sometimes KISS is the best way.


----------



## deleted_user_4

+1 for my cheapo mechanical timers from Big Lots. $1.50 each!


----------



## ikuzo

no future digitized timer for me too.


----------



## scolley

unirdna said:


> The tank was a disaster for nearly 3 months. No amount of pruning, water changes, ei, etc would rememdy the darn thing. I tried every trick in the book (as least, all of my tricks). I have my theories on the causes, but I'll get into that some other time, one some other thread. Admittedly, neglect is what started the whole scenario. Other obligations took priority, and the tank slid into slimeville.
> 
> I know you are dying to see it, so here ya go - no cleaning it up for the forum: Satisfy your dark side.


Ted - I'm sorry to see your tank in such a state. But hey, that's life.

At the same time I am VERY, VERY proud of your willingness to show a prize tank on a "bad day", and take pictures to boot!

As I KNOW, you KNOW, openness and honesty are a cornerstone to any real advances in our common knowledge of this hobby. Your humility and openness about the current "sub par" conditions of your tank, and the possible reasons for that state, have my sincere appreciation.

Thank you for sharing. Really. Looking forward to the new 'scape.


----------



## ikuzo

the huge wood looks very promising indeed.


----------



## unirdna

Thanks for the words, guys. 

Steve, I gotta keep it real . Thanks for the karma.

Sooooo.........moving along. The 2nd bag of sand arrived from ADG - ahead of schedule - Awesome . 

And now I needed some rock.....

I visited some of the local decorative rock stores. Ugh! Not ugly stuff, but not "right" either. So, I employed my 2nd college major - geology. I don't use it much, these days - paying the bills mostly with my biology degree. But, during those formative years, I went on many field trips around Wisconsin. So, I knew some primo spots. I dusted off the old rock hammer, dug my triplet lens out of the top shelf, and headed out.

The hike into the outcrop wasn't long - only about 300 yards. But I had about 40 feet of relief to navigate. A bit precarious in these winter months, but I was feeling 22 again - no problems. The trip back to the car was a bit tougher; carrying 70-80 lbs of rock. But, I managed. 

And here are the fruits of my labor:










The rock is Basalt, and boy is it pretty. I chose pieces with a bit of character. Lots of olivine veins, a bit of quartz, and even some pyrite (fools gold). Pyrite weathers so quickly, that you need to make a fresh break in the rock to see it. I'll need some smaller rocks to balance out the aquascape; so some of the large rocks that don't make the cut will be reintroduced to the rock hammer.










A photo to show angularity and dimension:
Aquascaping will be tomorrow. The rest of this day will be spent at a wine festival with my #1 Girl.


----------



## deleted_user_16

I hope this turns out the way you want!


----------



## roybot73

Super sweet rocks!
Really can't wait to see what you've got in mind with this incarnation!


----------



## riverrat

heck with the rock....
number one girl and wine festival.... ya baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbman7

@ Unirdna

As i understood it Pyrite is very bad for the aquarium because it can leech heavy metals:

"Beware of fool's gold
There is one important exception-iron pyrite or fool's gold. This mineral is iron sulphide (FeS2) and can be found in rocks as varying as limestones, sandstones, shales/slates, or quartz. It is common in mine residues but it can be found almost anywhere.

The potential dangers of pyrite are threefold:

1. It has a strong acidifying effect, i.e. it drops the pH.

2. In addition to iron it sometimes contains small quantities of other more dangerous heavy metals such as lead, zinc, and copper.

3. Because it acidifies the water it can 'unlock' heavy metals into their toxic free-ionic forms. 

The chemistry is as follows. Oxygen (and natural bacteria) in the water oxidize the sulphide component of pyrite to sulphate (i.e. sulphuric acid). The low pH acidic water produced then activates the iron and any other heavy metals present. Thus it is a triple whammy.

Pyrite is the active agent in the notorious acid-mine-drainage (AMD). AMD is just as likely to arise from coal mines as from metal mines. This is because pyrite is often present in the shales and sandstones that surround the coal seams as well as in the coal itself.

Pyrite is easy to recognize. It has a brassy yellow metallic luster and often forms cubical crystals with sharp edges (you may need to look at it with a magnifying glass to identify these edges if the rock has been tumbled around in a stream

It usually occurs as spots or streaks on the surface of the rock. If the specimen is weathered, i.e. has been exposed to rainwater or stream water, there will sometimes be a halo of rust around the pyrite crystals.. This is because the sulphide is gradually converted to oxide by the weathering processes. Here is a case where 'rusty' rocks are definitely not harmless. However, the residual presence of brassy flakes of pyrite will be an obvious warning in such circumstances.

Above is a picture of a rock with a lot of pyrite mineralization. Note the brassy metallic luster (fool's gold), the sharp edges of the pyrite crystals, and the incipient iron oxide (rust) discoloration round some of the pyrite.

You would obviously reject this rock out of hand--or keep it on a shelf as a mineral specimen. Pyrite crystals in rocks such as limestone or slates may be less spectacular, but they are still obvious.

Clearly you should never put any rock with visible pyrite into your tank.

In conclusion, observe the common sense approaches above and you will never have to worry about placing a rock into your aquarium again!"

found here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I was going comment earlier, but since Ted seemed to get it, I didn't comment.

One of the best ways to prevent acid rock drainage is to bury iron sulphide bearing rock in fairly deep water, in anoxic conditions. I know that our aquaria are not deep water, and is faily well oxygenated, but the fact this, planted tanks gets a lot of water changes, and the pyrite content of the basalt from Ted's pics is very minimal. I really don't think it's going to affect his tanks any significant amount.

For what it's worth, I worked in gold mining for 14 years, and was a mine geo for 3, where I aided in acid rock drainage studies extensively.

Not that your information isn't valuable. It would be totally accurate for a massive sulphide vein or any heavy iron/metallic sulphide bearing rock. But for weakly disseminated sulphide rock, it would be no worse than throwing a couple of iron nails into the tank.


----------



## unirdna

Great info, mrbman and 2wheels! I was a bit weary of the pyrite, myself. But, the quantity is very limited in this rock. I suspect with normal water changes that H2S levels will be negligable. Still, being armed with the data you've given me will be advantageous. If nothing else, it will prompt me to be more habitual with the water changes .

....now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go spend 3 hours aquascaping a shoddy version of what people with talent can produce in 15 min.


----------



## @[email protected]

though you probably wont see this post until you are done aquascaping, ill put it in anyway:

try drawing the tank to scale (or lifesize if you have big paper and really want to) and then play around with the rocks on there (if its not lifesize, draw the shape of the rock as it looks from above to represent it), then plan where you want which plant. i have found this to always go better for me then just seeing as i go. and with such big rocks its easier to draw them then lift them in the tank, take them out, put it back it, move it elsewhere, take it out, break it, put the pieces in, take out some, put 1 back in, etc. its easier on your back.


----------



## unirdna

Sound advice, marko. I do use the method you mentioned with larger rocks, but these weren't really that big - and I didn't even use the largest of them. Still, mapping things out has been a doulbe-edged sword for me. On the one hand, I have an idea to start with. On the other, I seem to limit myself creatively by investing all my energy into replication.

Anyway......I'm done . I'm happy with this aquascape, and will be even happier once things grow in.


----------



## lauraleellbp

That's really lovely! What a transformation!


----------



## CmLaracy

It looks amazing, and I really like every part of it but one stick, which kinda stands out to me as being too thick. The large stick coming straightout of the java fern seems to get bigger as it comes out of the center, and looks slightly awkward and to thick, not branchy enough. Everything else looks stellar, the rocks are great, and the sand is an awesome contrast with the black rocks and dark green plants. Have fun with this one, it's going to take a lot longer to fill in than you're most likely use to. Once again, it looks great, and I've been waiting for this update for a sweet long time!


----------



## @[email protected]

its amazing, and all the plants are low maintenance and very hardy. love the wood.

great aquascape, nice look, and plants that will live through anything to boot!

the wood is great btw.

did i mention i love the wood?


----------



## roybot73

Wow! It's got all my favorites -- water, sand, wood, rocks, & plants!

Seriously, I really like the layout! I'm diggin' the mound, and can't wait to see how the plants it fill in around it. All Anubias & narrow leaf Java fern? Always a winner!

Cheers


----------



## Gatekeeper

Looks fantastic! Nice facelift.


----------



## ikuzo

becareful with that anubias at the wood's point.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'm digging the new 'scape!:thumbsup:


----------



## riverrat

Looks great Ted.
I can just imagine how nice this will look when that java grows 5 or 6 fold. 
Sorry if this has been asked? Any thoughts on fish species?


----------



## unirdna

Much thanks to everyone!

Addressing the couple of questions:

Riverrat, 
The fish will be native - Southern redbelly dace. I know where to find a plethora, but I need to wait until after the thaw.










ikuzu,
What do you think will happen to the anubias at the tip of the wood? Nothing dangerous, I hope .

CmLaracy,
That piece of wood is actually very unique and thick. The Java Fern blocked some of the wood, making the end look thicker than the midsection. That piece is actually very large and splits into two branches - you can only see one of these branches; the forked piece resting on the sand, right of center. Here's a look at the midsection (hidden behind the java):










And finally, a full top view. Unfortunately, I know of no way to remove that horrible glare from the light.












The front view of this aquarium is on pg. 10.


----------



## CmLaracy

The rock scape is simple tremendous, very natural looking, especially with the well placed smaller stones, really giving it a natural feel. Great work.


----------



## deleted_user_16

I might model a nano tank after this marvel!!!!


----------



## ikuzo

the position closer to the light will mostly develop bad algae on anubias leaves. that's what happened to my anubias.

is your java fern the narrow leaves variant?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Kudos for going native! (You should see the looks I get from my LFS if I ask about native fish :icon_roll ) Those are lovely darters- I think i'm jealous!


----------



## unirdna

CmLaracy and Fishman, again, Thank you for your words.

ikuzo, good advice re: the anubias being so close to the light. Hopefully, since the plant is far away from the center, it won't get burned. Yes, the Java variety is narrow leaf. However, a thicker leaf pops up from time to time.

lauralee,
Those fishies are dace (minnow family), not darters (perch family). They school and swim constantly - very different from darters which hug the bottom, as you probably know.


----------



## lauraleellbp

oops- yep that is what I meant-LOL :icon_redf


----------



## ikuzo

what's your lighting? most of your plants are low light plants.


----------



## BSS

Hey Ted,

I can certainly understand life getting in the way of a tank now and again. My tank looked a lot like your 'nightmare' shot until just recently. I, too, am trying to get my tank back into shape so I can revitalize my own journal.

Love the journal and I really like the new layout. BUT, I thought you had had it with keeping the sand clean ?

Good work!
Brian.


----------



## bsmith

Great looking rescape! 

I have a question for you. How did you keep the wood propped up like that? Is it just shoved into the ground, or did you secure it to the rocks with something?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Hey man I really enjoy your tank(s) and all your photos. Question -

What is your though on using carbon in your canister filter?

Some people are all for it, some are not?

Is there really any difference one way or the other?


----------



## bsmith

rick4him said:


> Hey man I really enjoy your tank(s) and all your photos. Question -
> 
> What is your though on using carbon in your canister filter?
> 
> Some people are all for it, some are not?
> 
> Is there really any difference one way or the other?


I know you didnt ask me but heres my 2 cents. 

Use Purigen!


----------



## Guest

bsmith782 said:


> I know you didnt ask me but heres my 2 cents.
> 
> Use Purigen!


So are you saying use purigen instead of carbon?


I read on big al's website that it removes nitrates. I thought you wanted some in your tank because your plants eat them...

Thoughts?


----------



## bsmith

It may remove some nitrates but I use it in all my tanks ranging from super low light to my ADA Mini-M with high light, co2 and ei fert dosing regimin and I grow plants like a beast. 

The best thing aboput it is that it not only pol;ishes your water like a champ and is "rechargeable", but it also removes nitrite and ammonia (great for my shrimp tanks)!


----------



## Guest

Ok - I'm buying it!

also should I but this things by seachem called "the bag"
to put it in?

It's 6.79 for the 5x10 size. I have an Eheim 2215. Is this the right bag to buy?


----------



## bsmith

Sending a pm....


----------



## A Hill

That tank looks great! I'm interested in your collection of rock techniques. Did you pretty much chisle/hammer/mine (whatever the right word would be) out of a large rock? Or did you break smaller rocks for those rocks? I really like to collect stuff for the tank myself as well and man those rocks look good! 

Scape is superb, as everyone else has already mentioned. I also like your fish choice! Does this mean it will be an unheated tank? 

-Andrew


----------



## Guest

This may be a dumb question, but why would it have to be an unheated tank?


----------



## Buck

Great job with the scape Ted, love the wood ! roud:


----------



## Reddog80p

Those Southern Redbelly Dace are very nice looking didn't know we had such good looking native fish around Southern Wisconsin.


----------



## Lee

Excellent plant selection Ted . Narrow leaf java fern is my favorite!


----------



## unirdna

Okay. Lots of questions to address .

Brian, good to see you again. I was tired of cleaning the AS _off_ of the sand . One or the other is easy - dual substrates is too much work for a lazy guy like me.

B, the wood is solidly fixed by the rocks - there is little to no "shoving into the sand". This aquascape can hold all the places even when the water is drained - in fact, that is how I arranged it. The upright piece on the left easily rests by itself because that piece is huge - it stretches from the tip on the left to the fork in the bottom, front, right. It also has a second branch (buried under rock). Look to the first page of this journal and see if you can ID the wood pieces I used .

Rick4him, Amano and others recommend using carbon for the first couple weeks, while the plants are settling in; then removing it. I second bsmith's recommendation of Purigen. It doesn't pull out much nitrate or phosphate. What it does remove is the tannins from the wood. I used it when I originally set the tank up (a year ago), but now that the tannins are all bled out, I don't need to use it anymore.

Andrew, Some of the rocks I picked off the ground, some were already "cracked" in the outcrop and I pryed them off, and some of them were protrusions from the outcrop that I hammered off. To further break the rock, I used an old towel and a Eastwing rock hammer. You wrap the rock in the towel (and wear safety glasses), so sparks and shards of rock don't go flying. Without using the towel, I've gotten pieces of rock lodged in my skin - a couple needed to be cut out with a razor. Place the wrapped rock on a solid surface (like concrete) and bash it. Don't pull the swing at the last second . And use a solid, one-piece, long-handled hammer. And be prepared to destroy the towel - there won't be much left of it when you are finished. Most igneous rock can be broken with a hammer, but don't ever go swinging at metamorphic rocks like marble. You'll shatter your hammer.

Andrew and Rick4him,
The tank is "heated"......to 68F (20C) . Red belly dace can handle temps in the high 70's, but prefer temps in the high 60's / low 70's. Cooler water helps to keep their color more vibrant. 

Finally, thanks again to all those who commented. roud:


----------



## mecgeorgeneo

again, nice stand! sorry to hear about the green tank situation before but it looks better now! can't wait to read more. i spent today reading all 12 pages in one sitting.


----------



## Matsu49

Just wondering how thick of plywood you used for your stand. It looks like 3/4" but im not sure. Also how do you like your ADA Solar I? Do you think its has enough spread for your 90cm tank?


----------



## unirdna

Matsu49 said:


> Just wondering how thick of plywood you used for your stand. It looks like 3/4" but im not sure. Also how do you like your ADA Solar I? Do you think its has enough spread for your 90cm tank?


Yep, 3/4" Maple Plywood. The 150w MH light is a nice fit for the tank - coverage is quite good.


----------



## deleted_user_16

I really love the new setup, are you going to use any other plants?


----------



## unirdna

fishman9809 said:


> I really love the new setup, are you going to use any other plants?


Thanks. I plan to [eventually] use some nana petite for a bit of foreground and nook/cranny coverage.


----------



## CmLaracy

will we see any photo updates in the near future oh great one?


----------



## deleted_user_16

nice, are you planning on adding color? maybe some pinks or reds, or even purples?


----------



## unirdna

CmLaracy said:


> will we see any photo updates in the near future oh great one?


LOL - "Oh great one"? Did you not see that algae mop a few pages back :hihi: ?

I'll update in the next couple weeks. As expected, a bit of thread algae poppped up, but it seems to have stalled at this point. Macros were added this last week, and the java seems happy about that.


----------



## unirdna

fishman9809 said:


> nice, are you planning on adding color? maybe some pinks or reds, or even purples?


Not likely. I'm a real fan of the monochromatic tank - variation through texture rather than color. I'm a real sucker for the dark greens. If I introduce any color, it will likely be a touch of dark red near the center.


----------



## deleted_user_16

nice, what would you use?


----------



## unirdna

fishman9809 said:


> nice, what would you use?


Likely some A. reinickii (sp?) - red temple. Fused in with the narrow leaf java. Red temple is a stem plant, and I wouldn't suspect it to do well planted in sand, so a small container of aquasoil (hidden in the back) would be needed. Strangely enough, when the color is starkly different (reds/greens), I prefer the texture _not_ to be different from the surrounding plants. Change in color or texture - One or the other - not both. Just what my eye happens to like.


----------



## CmLaracy

unirdna said:


> Strangely enough, when the color is starkly different (reds/greens), I prefer the texture _not_ to be different from the surrounding plants. Change in color or texture - One or the other - not both. Just what my eye happens to like.


I completely agree, but I've never been able to express it in writing! Very well put, very well. Reputation for you!


----------



## unirdna

Update:

Initial algae has ceased growing on the plants, and has also slowed considerably on the glass and wood.....

...except for the stuff growing in the current of the HOT Magnum. You gotta see this stuff - I've never "grown" anything like it before. I'm almost reluctant to scrape it off; it's mesmerizing. 

HD Video (90mb):
http://rapidshare.com/files/101803128/High_Rez_Algae.mpg.html 

56K (2.2mb):
http://rapidshare.com/files/101789393/56K.wmv.html 

PS. By the time you read this, the algae will be sucked to the inside of a magnum filter .


----------



## xt0rted

First post in your thread and well, the tank has looked great since the beginning, I'm really liking the new layout. My 15gallon had algae like that when I was dosing ferts, looked almost nicer then my plants at the time.

I really like your stand too. I have a new tank I'm setting up, ADA 60P, and my dad is helping me do one up just like this. I wanted maple but no place around here sells it without a special order, so we're using oak. There should be a thread going up soon about it.


----------



## CmLaracy

Hey I'm hungry for a yummy update


----------



## unirdna

I would love to show you an update.....but, not without my new fish.

I have a beautiful school of Southern Redbelly Dace, but they are such incredible jumpers that I can't possibly keep them in an open top aquarium. In less than 1/2 hour, four jumped out. Luckily, I was there to save them, but I obviously had to remove all from my ADA tank, and transplant them to my planted All-glass 30g (with a glass cover).

Does ADA make a tank cover? I don't like the idea of covering the thing, but I really want these fish in there.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## CmLaracy

unirdna said:


> I would love to show you an update.....but, not without my new fish.
> 
> I have a beautiful school of Southern Redbelly Dace, but they are such incredible jumpers that I can't possibly keep them in an open top aquarium. In less than 1/2 hour, four jumped out. Luckily, I was there to save them, but I obviously had to remove all from my ADA tank, and transplant them to my planted All-glass 30g (with a glass cover).
> 
> Does ADA make a tank cover? I don't like the idea of covering the thing, but I really want these fish in there.....
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yes they make glass covers, you can find them in their catalog. Your tank should have come with 8mm wide metal hooks for the glass plate to sit on top of. You may have to get the cover special ordered in from ADGshop or Aquaforest Aquarium. If you do get what I'm talking about it will not be noticeable by any standards, and it will remain looking like a beautiful open top ADA. Best of luck! roud:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

You're ADA tank came with chrome clips that slip on the top edge.
Place them on and measure what you need, stop by your handy
glass shop and they will be glad to cut you a piece.


----------



## xt0rted

I don't need a lid for mine, yet, but if I did I'd just get a piece of glass cut to size and use the hooks that the tank came with. That'll be much cheaper then ordering a sheet of glass from Japan. Plus you can have it cut so your inflow/outflow is positioned where you want it, not where ADA says you should have them.


----------



## unirdna

Ahhhhh Yes! Those hooks. I'll dig 'em out of the basement.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Austinv

I just read your whole thread, very impressive. Any updates of what it looks like today?


----------



## FishGirl65

I've really been enjoying reading this thread. Now I just want to post to subscribe to it and continue on with the saga of your 'Wisconsin jumping fish'...

Kudos to you and your efforts with such a beautiful tank.


----------



## sea-horsea

bump bump


----------



## fshfanatic

sea-horsea said:


> bump bump


Why bumping a photo album thread?

I must say that your project is incredible! Nice work..


----------



## volatile

CmLaracy said:


> Yes they make glass covers, you can find them in their catalog. Your tank should have come with 8mm wide metal hooks for the glass plate to sit on top of. You may have to get the cover special ordered in from ADGshop or Aquaforest Aquarium. If you do get what I'm talking about it will not be noticeable by any standards, and it will remain looking like a beautiful open top ADA. Best of luck! roud:


Does anyone have a tank with one of these ADA glass covers so we can see what they look like? I assume they have holes in the top for intake/outake and also CO2 pipes? What about an opening for feeding or do you have to take the top off to feed? 

Also, does having a glass top affect co2/oxygen exchange?


----------



## CL

volatile said:


> Does anyone have a tank with one of these ADA glass covers so we can see what they look like? I assume they have holes in the top for intake/outake and also CO2 pipes? What about an opening for feeding or do you have to take the top off to feed?
> 
> Also, does having a glass top affect co2/oxygen exchange?


i second that question, i have long since wondered about that....


----------



## roybot73

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/86_index.html

Not sure about CO2/O2 exchange, though if it were a real issue, I suspect that these covers wouldn't exist


----------



## Momotaro

Thinking the glass tops have more to do with evaporation than anything else.

The holes would serve as a means to lift the tops on and off.


----------



## volatile

Momotaro said:


> Thinking the glass tops have more to do with evaporation than anything else.
> 
> The holes would serve as a means to lift the tops on and off.


Thanks roybot73. I wonder where your intake/outtake pipes would go. And if condensation would make the thing look unattractive.


----------



## roybot73

The glass doesn't cove the tank end-to-end. It stops about 2" short allowing room for intake & outflow. There are pics in the 2008 Nature Aquarium Book ADA catalog.

Yeah, I would guess condensation and/or hard water deposits would make it look crappy...

Unirdna -- sorry to clog your thread with all of this...


----------



## unirdna

Summer finds us all very busy. Travel, hollidays, weddings, oh my.

I managed to stay diligent enough to add 5-10ppm of NO3 every week or so. Not perfect, but good enough to keep things from sliding away. Missed doing water changes for nearly 2 months though....oops.

Anyway, not too bad right now, considering. The large anubias were added to create some canopy for the redbelly dace (fish). They are still spooky, and only come out if no one is walking around the room - taking photos .


----------



## ikuzo

IMO the big anubias should go to the back.


----------



## Markone

Hi Ted,

do you still use the ADA 150 Watt MH lighting?

I think you have mainly slow growing plants in your tank and would suggest that there is too much light?

So how do you handle this?

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## cicjay

just signed up and read this entire thread.... amazing!!!
really beautiful insight to the trials of planted tank 'husbandry'.
very inspirational.
ive given manzanita an e-mail about wood, got a rock hammer at the ready 
and my fish have a worried look in their eye which can only mean another move around for a re-scape:icon_lol: 

a brilliant thread that has showed me a great side to my new passion and i cant wait for an update!


----------



## monkeyruler90

looks great
i would love the see a pic of the fish if you could


----------



## Guest

Markone said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> do you still use the ADA 150 Watt MH lighting?
> 
> I think you have mainly slow growing plants in your tank and would suggest that there is too much light?
> 
> So how do you handle this?
> 
> Regards,
> Mark.


I'm using the ADA Grand Solar One light and me, and my plants, love it!!!


----------



## rekles75

As if this word hasn't been said enough in this thread, again I must just say "WOW". This has been an amazing thread. I was so into it I kinda of thought it was my tank. The up's and down's of the updates, it was like a well written novel. 

I really like the new setup, I was kinda of surprised you went back to sand though. How big do the fish get. They are a nice looking species.


----------



## Markone

> I'm using the ADA Grand Solar One light and me, and my plants, love it!!!


Maybe! But I would expect to become Problems with that amount of light on Anubias?
I love the ADA lamps too, but can´t afford them yet.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## unirdna

cicjay, very kind words, thank you. Ya made me smile. And two posts - well welcome to the forum, lad. 

Monkeyruler, this was the best shot of the fish I could get. They NEVER stop moving.

rekles75, the fish max out at about 3 inches long. A few in the tank are already fully grown (and have their adult coloration).

Markone, the light is fine, it's not too much. The algae issues (believed to be caused by [possibly] direct sunlight and [certainly] lazy maintanence) have been addressed. The thread algae is completely GONE, and the BGA is in the dying stages. You can see clumps of it on the bottom that have congealed after sloughing off the leaves. 

DVD video of a feeding frenzy will be uploaded soon.


----------



## unirdna

Enjoy 

(right click - save target as ) 39mb Video File

Feeding Frenzy


----------



## Markone

Do you still leave the light on for only 4 hours?
I have a 50 litre tank lit with 70 Watt MH and I´ve had issues with GHA, after that came BGA...at the moment it is fine, we´ll see what´s next.

See tank here:

http://www.flowgrow.de/album_showpage.php?full=true&pic_id=5082&user_id=420

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## unirdna

Markone said:


> Do you still leave the light on for only 4 hours?


Thanks for bringing that up. The light is now on for 8 hours a day - 11:00 to 19:00. That was another thing I changed. The anubias have responded well to the increased light, sending out leaves much faster. For whatever reason, spot algae (which seems to commonly plague anubias) isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Markone

> For whatever reason, spot algae (which seems to commonly plague anubias) isn't much of an issue.


That´s cool, if you´re gonna miss something , I can send you some from my other tank:

http://www.flowgrow.de/album_showpage.php?pic_id=5563

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## cicjay

Great video. Feels like it should have some Benny Hill Show music to it


----------



## unirdna

*Suicide Prevention*

As mentioned earlier in this thread, my fish (southern redbelly dace) love to jump, especially at night. I learned this when my entire first school of fish wound up on the floor in less than 24 hours. I built a temporary top - made from some thin, scrap lumber and left over door screen. It worked, but it wasn't pretty. 

We (you and I) discussed the ADA glass top. Another good option, but I didn't want to lose the charm of the open-top tank.

So, I spent some time observing the fish, trying to figure out why they like to jump. I learned that they are not scared or unhappy. On the contrary, they enjoy rocketing up and down the side of the tank - face in to the current - once the lights go out. They all school together and go "cruising". However, once in a while they get a bit excited and make a run for the top at speeds that take them a few inches out of the water. But, they only jumped by the sides of the tank, running their bodies up the side of the glass before breaking the surface.

This got me thinking.... Since they don't jump in the center of the tank - in open water - I can leave that portion open. I only need stop them from jumping out by the sides.

...and here's what I came up with. I very simple solution. Ingredients: One piece of wood, table saw, jigsaw, piece of sand paper, small can of polycoat. I would have prefered a cut of maple, but the lumberyard was all out, so I had to go with pine. I think it looks fine, but I may redo it this winter when I'm bored and have $30 burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## CmLaracy

wow that looks awesome. Very creative and insightful. Super as usual, I love the setup, keep up the great work and awesome updates.


----------



## rekles75

Very resourceful and it looks great.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Definitely ingenious!

I have to be honest and say I think a glass top would look better, though.


----------



## unirdna

Thanks, guys. 

Laura Lee, I still haven't abandoned the glass top, just a solid glass top. Ideally, I want a glass top that is cut the same way as this wood one. I just lack the glass skills. It will need to be thick (so that it doesn't snap when it is moved around). I also want it to rest on top of the tank, not be suspended by metal mounts. I'll place a few rubber stick-ums on the top lip of the tank, so that there is not glass-on-glass contact. 

But, for now, my fish are safe, and my living room doesn't look tacky anymore .


----------



## lauraleellbp

I talked with a local glass cutter for a bit when I was trying to price out a glass top for my original 90gal custom tank (I finally gave up and sold the tank and got a new 90gal tank WITH top for what just the custom top would have cost me LOL)... anyways, from my conversations with him (he was a fellow hobbyist and we batted around a lot of different ideas) I really think it would be do-able with your tank. What about 1/2" glass with braces underneath running along the inside rim of the tank? I don't think that would be too unsightly...


----------



## unirdna

*Full Steam Ahead*

Trying to keep with the updates...

As mentioned in the last update, all algae issues were on their way out the door, and have since stayed gone. There are some small tufts of bba on the rocks from the original outbreaks (months ago). I've left them alone because I like the natural look, and it makes the rocks look "softer".

The tank is the easiest I've ever maintained. Trimmings are a thing of the past. Other than a bit of harvesting every few months, and a weekly water change, the tank is maintenance free. I don't even dose. The fish load (+/- 20 Southern Redbelly Dace) produces just a bit more nutrients than the plants uptake. So I simply feed the fish (heartily), and give the tank a 30-50% water change every 1-2 weeks.

Oh yeah, and I was able to remove the wood top. The dace no longer jump when they get spooked. Instead, their instinct is now to retreat to the plants.










One surprise is the plant on the left (in the corner of the tank). I did not plant it; it just sprung up. Even more, I've never had it in any of my tanks. Is it Giant Hygro? Whatever it is, it doesn't mind one bit being rooted in sand.


----------



## CmLaracy

wow it looks great, amazing actually. I love it. It surprised me how much everything filled in, with all those slow growers I thought it'd take some serious time. Great tank, great scape, great fish. 5/5


----------



## rountreesj

nice!


----------



## deMastro

I like it alot!

It looks a littlebit like a jungle in the desert.

AMAZING SCAPE!

All the best,
deMastro.


----------



## Betowess

Hey Ted, Your tank looks great! 

I'm doing the same thing now on both of mine, lower fish load except lots of corys and such and decent feeding and no dosing with low mid light. Very easy maintenance... more like no maintenance. It sure is nice when things are in balance!
Anyhow, just visiting again and was looking for a 5 star to check out and yours was the first I found, and I wasn't surprised at all at your rating. Very nice!


----------



## Renegade545

Your tank is awesome, i like the dark feel your pictures give too.


----------



## unirdna

*A change of Fauna*

The Redbelly Dace were very pretty and unique, but proved to be to "energetic" for my liking. They would freak out every time someone took a step in the room. So, they were "donated" to a university aquarium, and I went out and stocked up with new fish.

50 Harlequin Rasboras (not one casualty!)
4 Cories
4 Otos
10 Amano Shrimp
...and one pair of European (czech) Blue Rams - recently ordered.

I feed the rasboras like crazy, but they still can't produce enough N for the plants, so I have to put in a bit of KNO3 every few days. Eventually, when the rasboras are full grown, the feeding should pretty much equal the uptake.

Other changes:
- Removed the black background (I put it on to reduce direct sunlight, and to help calm the spazzmatic dace).
- Removed some pebbles (They made the tank look a bit busy)


----------



## Rupey

Looks great as usual Ted :thumbsup:


----------



## Saraja87

lovely  The fish look like little birds flying by a forest.


----------



## deMastro

I really like jour little jungle!


----------



## Renegade545

Doesn't it's beauty just bring a tear to your eye?

Awesome tank.


----------



## roybot73

Wow! Nice Coffefolias!!! The Rams should keep the Harlequins neatly schooled!


----------



## ikuzo

beautiful huge anubias. do you have trouble growing stuf beneath them?


----------



## unirdna

Thanks for your comments, everyone.

@ roybot - I think the large Anubias are something other than coffefolia. They do have a bit of a wrinkle to their leaves, but not as much as coffe and they don't have those reddish stems either. Your comments about rams making the rasboras school is spot on. That is one of the reasons I want a dwarf cichlid in the tank. 

@ ikuzu - Crypts and other anubias grow nicely under the large canopy. Well, no crypts in this tank, it's all sand. But, I have a similar situation in my 30g tank (96w PC light), and the crypt wendtii grows nice and green under the anubias.


----------



## PROLINKer

Wow that was serious tank layout!


----------



## Haagenize

nice tank  i really like the rocks and the manzanita put together

I have a question though, would you happen to have any extra sand left over?  enough to fill let's see 75 cubic inches, which is what, 1.2 liters


----------



## CobraGuppy

Your scape looks really nice and peaceful 

And those anubias are HUGE :icon_eek:


----------



## A Hill

Looks amazing as always.

Those red bellied dace are interesting looking fish.

-Andrew


----------



## unirdna

*Rams Addded.*

Added 4 little rams today. They were shipped USPS (2 day) from California to Wisconsin, and arrived in superb condition. We've had record high temps the past couple days - making shipping in November possible. The rams acclimated easily, and just finished a meal of bloodworms. Two are females, two are males (one of the males a longfin). 










They join the resident big male. Who immediately colored up when he saw his new tank mates. There has been no agression - just a bit of spirited curiosity.


----------



## deleted_user_16

WOW!!! those are BEAUTIFUL rams, which seller did you get them from?


----------



## CL

They look great! Especially for fish that were just added today


----------



## ikuzo

nice rams. they sure did acclimated nicely. btw, at the background your harlequins looks fat. are they scared of the rams?


----------



## dewalltheway

The rams are gorgeous and your tank looks amazing! You have done a great job of scaping it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeaSerpant

Amazing pictures and an amazing tank. Keep up the good work.


----------



## unirdna

Thanks much, folks. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.

fishman,
I purchased them from a seller on aquabid - username "aero". It was a roll of the dice. The seller is admittedly technoilliterate, so he doesn't post photos of the fish for sale in his auctions. But, he was the only seller that was offering the strain of rams that I wanted (European/Czech). The risk paid off.

ikuzo,
The harlequins are indeed FAT . They eat like pigs and lay eggs every morning on the undersides of anubias leaves. They have not yet been given a reason to school, as the rams are all being peaceful right now. Once some pairing off occurs, this will likely change. The rasboras do school tightly at night when the light goes off.


----------



## @[email protected]

wow, i love your rams. they are absolutely amazing.


----------



## deleted_user_16

unirdna said:


> Thanks much, folks. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.
> 
> fishman,
> I purchased them from a seller on aquabid - username "aero". It was a roll of the dice. The seller is admittedly technoilliterate, so he doesn't post photos of the fish for sale in his auctions. But, he was the only seller that was offering the strain of rams that I wanted (European/Czech). The risk paid off.
> 
> ikuzo,
> The harlequins are indeed FAT . They eat like pigs and lay eggs every morning on the undersides of anubias leaves. They have not yet been given a reason to school, as the rams are all being peaceful right now. Once some pairing off occurs, this will likely change. The rasboras do school tightly at night when the light goes off.


sure is very lucky, those are AMAZING colors!!!


----------



## eric_c

I just read through your whole thread for the first time. It's awesome to see the progression over time - thanks for sharing both the beauty of your tank and your honesty in the struggles. I love the end result - and look forward to seeing where it goes next!


----------



## unirdna

*The Sunny Months*

For all down sides of winter, there is one up side - winter has the best months to observe the aquarium. The low, winter sun cuts through the glass doors and turns the aquarium into an oxygen factory. Love it! Unfortunate that my little Canon point-n-shoot can't capture a life-like photo, however. I may have to ask my wife to get out her schnazzy SLR and show me how it's done.

Also, the rasboras are now caught in the middle of WWIII as both pair of rams have spawned.































Edit:

Here is a night photo taken with a better camera.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Man, I love how those glass intake and outlets are invisible (almost) in the pics! I've been thinking about getting some for a while, but this may have pushed me over the edge!  Are they hard to prime after a big water change, etc?


----------



## rpayer

unirdna said:


> Also, the rasboras are now caught in the middle of WWIII as both pair of rams have spawned.


LOL!!! I'm waiting for my Rams to spawn to see if all hell breaks loose.


----------



## unirdna

2wheelsx2 said:


> Man, I love how those glass intake and outlets are invisible (almost) in the pics! I've been thinking about getting some for a while, but this may have pushed me over the edge!  Are they hard to prime after a big water change, etc?


The glass pipes are 99% invisible WHEN I clean them . These are about 4 weeks from their last cleaning, so they have some gunk on them. They are no harder to prime than plastic in/outflow tubes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

unirdna said:


> The glass pipes are 99% invisible WHEN I clean them . These are about 4 weeks from their last cleaning, so they have some gunk on them. They are no harder to prime than plastic in/outflow tubes.



Sweet...except the cleaning part...not sure I've ever cleaned my intakes.


----------



## Markone

Still it´s a wonder, I can´t find any GSA on old leaves of Anubia? How do you do that?
I still fight a battle against them and I loose...although I use less light (4 x 39 Watt for 4 hours, 2 x 39 Watt for 4 hours, 8 hours light in total with 3 hours break)

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## unirdna

Markone said:


> Still it´s a wonder, I can´t find any GSA on old leaves of Anubia? How do you do that?
> I still fight a battle against them and I loose...although I use less light (4 x 39 Watt for 4 hours, 2 x 39 Watt for 4 hours, 8 hours light in total with 3 hours break)


 
Mark, here's my secret... that anubias grows like a weed - at least two new leaves per meristem per week - FAST. So, I can cut away the old leaves without setting back the plant. I clip 6-10 leaves (and a rhizome or two) out of the tank per week. So, you're always looking at "new" growth. There is some GSA, but not much.


I've updated the photo links in my signature to high resolution shots - so you can see flaws more clearly .


----------



## 2wheelsx2

unirdna said:


> Mark, here's my secret... that anubias grows like a weed - at least two new leaves per meristem per week - FAST. So, I can cut away the old leaves without setting back the plant. I clip 6-10 leaves (and a rhizome or two) out of the tank per week. So, you're always looking at "new" growth. There is some GSA, but not much.


Interesting. I have to try that. I have problems with algae on all my Anubias almost, except my low light setups. I'll have to try this. Thanks for the tip. I love this thread!


----------



## sadistic-otaku

Wow! Very nice! It looks like a remote island


----------



## Markone

> Mark, here's my secret... that anubias grows like a weed - at least two new leaves per meristem per week - FAST. So, I can cut away the old leaves without setting back the plant. I clip 6-10 leaves (and a rhizome or two) out of the tank per week. So, you're always looking at "new" growth. There is some GSA, but not much.


Thank you for sharing your secret, so I´ll have to get my Anubias grow faster than the GSA , will be interesting but I have an idea...lift temperature as first step.


----------



## Raul-7

It's finally reached it's prime! Very serene and lush. The use of slow growers is another plus maintenance-wise.

Did you ever think of adding Eleocharis sp. behind the mound for some contrast?


----------



## CL

Fantastic!


----------



## roybot73

Looks fantastic as always! Love the Anubias...

I noticed the proximity of the wood stove to your tank -- how is you evaporation rate during the winter months?


----------



## Characins

I love the aquascaping in this tank!

Is there a name for this kind of aquaria, or would it fit in with the nature genre? 

It sure is breathtaking.


----------



## SeattlesDarko

*Wow*

Truly beautiful and quite an inspiration for a newbie! I too read the entire journal upon discovery! Just amazing, thank you so much for sharing! I only hope I can be half as successful as you!


----------



## CmLaracy

What can I say that I haven't already? STUNNING

3 questions 
- how high off the surface of the water do you hang your MH?
- how long is your photo period?
- how many bps do you run your CO2?


----------



## jinx©

I'm still loving this tank. roud:


----------



## unirdna

CmLaracy said:


> 3 questions
> - how high off the surface of the water do you hang your MH?
> - how long is your photo period?
> - how many bps do you run your CO2?


- 12 inches (30cm)
- 8 hours
- 1.5 bps (constant)

Thanks for the comments, folks!


----------



## unirdna

*Anubias factory*

This tank has hit full steam - especially the large anubias. Since the last photo I've pruned it twice - heavily. So far, I've given all the chunks to local friends, but may have some up for grabs in the swap and shop soon.

Sorry for the dirty intake pipe :icon_redf. I've taken my "low maintenance" idea a bit too far - haven't cleaned the pipes since the last photo . 

I need to rethink how to take photos of this aquascape. What makes it unique (compared to my past aquascapes) is all of the shadows and dimension. I can't seem to capture it very well...:icon_conf

If you want to view high resolution photos, click the following links:
Front view (4.5mb)
Side view (3mb)


----------



## rain-

Wow. That's some seriously good looking growth. And I love the scape. 

If you ever want some variation to the color scheme, red java fern would look amazing in that tank.


----------



## jinx©

Looking great and that's some nice growth. 
I've been tinkering with scaping some shadowed areas in one of my tanks as well, and must say I'm liking how yours has turned out.roud:


----------



## bsmith

Nice flower on your marbled anubis (I assume thats what it is).


----------



## prototyp3

Really gorgeous tank. I like the "jungle gym" of sorts the plants and hardscape create. Using low maintenance plants is certainly a bonus! I too enjoy real life more than constant trimming and replanting. :hihi: 
This is definitely a source of inspiration as I set out on scaping my tank tomorrow with ferns and anubias. Thanks for sharing!

Any tips of how you arranged all those anubias? Did you tie them down or do a lot of wedging them into place? It's such a pain to tie thread..


----------



## unirdna

prototyp3 said:


> Any tips of how you arranged all those anubias? Did you tie them down or do a lot of wedging them into place? It's such a pain to tie thread..


I have no patience for thread. The anubias and ferns were all wedged into place, and eventually took hold of the rocks and wood. Whenever "wedging" doesn't work, I use small rubber bands. They rot enough to break after about a month, and float to the top. By then, the plants have "grabbed" something. I too, have become waaayy too lazy to tie string.

Thanks for the words guys. I hope to work on my photography skills so I can eventually take an contest-entry-quality photo.


----------



## Pinto

Wow that is the best set-up i seen yet. Awesome tank. Condolences for all your mishaps. Your rams are gorgeous BTW.


----------



## roybot73

First class, as always!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Knowlton

unirdna said:


> I need to rethink how to take photos of this aquascape. What makes it unique (compared to my past aquascapes) is all of the shadows and dimension. I can't seem to capture it very well...:icon_conf


Have you thought of using reflectors to light from the front a bit and then using a filter to deal with the reflections? In a pinch you can use the window shades for your car - either the mylar or the silvery fabric work pretty well (VBG!) at a price that is a HUGE savings over what a photo shop would charge you! 

Dan K.


----------



## jankyle

you really have a nice setup dude.. and the plants are propagating..


----------



## unirdna

*Trimmers wanted*

Other than a 25% weekly water change, ample fish feeding, I have done nada to this tank for months now (as evidenced by those slimy lily pipes :icon_redf - I wonder why the algae grows inside the pipes, but not in the tank). The time has finally come to roll up my sleeves and do some scaping. I'll spend the next few days gathering ideas before I get out the axe. 

So many journals on this forum have really raised the bar. I'm humbled looking through the threads this evening.

Anyway, here's the current state of this beast. To look at it, you'd never guess that I spent 3 hours arranging the rock and wood :icon_roll. Anubias and moss have smothered the hard scape.










Healthy, happy, out-of-control Taiwan Moss.










Anubias has begun emerging. But, the cold winter air + the hot MH light makes the leaves wrinkle and deform. Hopefully, the humid, summer air will change that. I don't think anubias was meant to grow in 60F, 25% humidity .


----------



## lookin_around

I just spent waaaaay too much time reading through this whole thread haha. I have to say that this is a wonderful looking scape and I've enjoyed the "roller coaster ride" that it has provided not only for you, but for those of us reading this thread. Going through these pages was better than an action packed and dramatic movie!

It is tanks like these that make me want to go big. I guess I'll have to wait until I finish up with school. My little 2.5 gallon nano is already feeling like a money pit, haha. Well, no matter what you go with, it should be a relaxing and tranquil few hours of trimming and ultimately "sculpting" a beautiful scene.


----------



## CL

Wow! That's so very awesome! I love the dark caves and shadows, and the emersed anubias is very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## giga

about the best tank ever! I love dark foresty looking tanks


----------



## mizu-chan

I'm loving the look of this tank. Has a very natural calming look to it. Exceptional tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## unirdna

*Refreshing the view*

You know that you are getting bored of your tank when you don't stop to look at it for at least a few minutes a day. That is what I was doing... I needed to change things up. So, I ripped out a huge mass of narrow-leaf java, and a wad of anubias. (Next up is that ridiculous moss "mountain - but, that will have to wait for another day).

I normally give my clippings away (or very cheap on the SnS). But, I need to make an unexpected flight soon, so I threw it all up on aquabid to help pay for my plane ticket. 

With a hole excavated in the middle, I felt it was time to reinstall the backlight. 

Now, I'm looking at my tank again.


----------



## CL

wooooooowwwww :eek5:


----------



## roybot73

Nice! I'm getting to that point with my tanks -- time to shake it up a bit...


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Looks like you still could do a lot of trimming


----------



## hydrophyte

very nice. it must be such a pleasing effect to have that bright light shining on all of that green, especially with the tank clear all the way 'round. 

if you ever decide to trim you could make a killing in Swap n Shop--there's a lot of material in there.


----------



## styxx

Unirdna!

I can't believe this thread is still going! I've moved across the country and back and just now getting back into the hobby...how's it been!?! Great to see you're still going @ it these days, lol.


----------



## unirdna

Hey styxx! You've been away a while. I become a ghost in the summer (save moderator interventions), but I find my way back every fall. Summer is just too packed for monthly (let along weekly!) tank trimmings.

Which is why I took a chainsaw to my tank, and have become the "Warren Buffet" of aquabid for the past few weeks. The rasboras seem happy with all the open space, and the anubias nana was blasting O2 all day - happy to be able to taste direct light after months in the shade. Next update will come after Labor Day.


----------



## ddtran46

Wowww. It looks very nice!!!


----------



## organic sideburns

whats aqua bid like? i always stayed away from it since i always cud find wat i wanted here in the swap n shop section. y not sell ur plants here as well? i cud use some anubias!


----------



## Coltonorr

Wow...Very, Very nice!


----------



## CL

This tank really is just incredible. I just love it!


----------



## mountaindew

First class, start to finish!
-md


----------



## unirdna

I don't spend much time on the forum in the summer. But, I just wanted to chime in to make sure I keep significant changes documented. I've finally removed all Anubias barteri (large variety). There is now only barteri (nana), narrow-leaf java, and Taiwan moss. I enjoy the simplicity (fewer species) - to me, it looks more natural.

Before:









After:


----------



## legomaniac89

Very nice. That's some awesome Needle Leaf you have there


----------



## CL

That looks super! I love it!


----------



## finfan

very very nice, i also think few species makes it look better and more natural


----------



## oldpunk78

very nice


----------



## ddtran46

Beautiful!!


----------



## monkeyruler90

looks awesome, very natural!


----------



## CL

I love how over the years the hardscape was slowly taken away :hihi: That's a lot of nana.
Oh wait, I see the wood now. It's hidden well though  Amazing work. The nice hedges of anubias are great and I love how you can see their roots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

Just curious how you like the 90P paired with the Solar 1? Amazing looking tank though.

Craig


----------



## Markone

Great way of development:

First you let all grow in, then you take the big scissor and cut out a layout like a play with Origami :icon_mrgr

Admiring Regards,
Mark.


----------



## soup_nazi

Nice...


----------



## davidsu

Hi 
I am from Taiwan. Your tank is so beautiful and also your stand is perfectly made.Pure ADA style and the colour of the stand is looking even better than the ADA gray.I have never seen one like your friend in Taiwan who can make a wood stand themselves. Your stand ,if it is in Taiwan,the quality and the good looking can beat all the stands that is selling on the shops.
one question about the light ADA SOLAR-1.
My tank size is L90 xW45xH60cm.
What is your opinion about it if I buy a solar-1 for my tank? I wouldn't choose GRAND SOLAR-1 as it is too
heavy ,huge and expensive .Thanks!


----------



## paulrw

wow, gorgeous plants,great layout!


----------



## Randy Lau

Fantastic thread and a fantastic tank. I remember reading this thread about a year ago and actually very much enjoy how the tank has evolved.

Unirdna how do you keep your sand looking clean and algae free?

-Randy


----------



## danepatrick

CL said:


> I love how over the years the hardscape was slowly taken away :hihi: That's a lot of nana.
> Oh wait, I see the wood now. It's hidden well though  Amazing work. The nice hedges of anubias are great and I love how you can see their roots. :thumbsup:


i agree. i think the roots give the tank such a more natural look and do so much for the tank.


----------



## unirdna

Thanks for all the comments, folks. I hadn't realized that the thread had been lifted back to the front page.

DavidSu, I think that a Solar 1 would be plenty strong for the tank dimensions you stated. With each passing year into this hobby, I rethink how much light our plants really need.

In fact, I've taken to a new approach to limit algae in this tank. I run the light for 4 days in a row, 8 hours per day - followed by three days with no light. This was the first summer I tried this. I did it to slow down the metabolism of the tank, as well as make it difficult on algae. Summer is very busy for me. I never give the tank proper maintanence - sometimes going a month in between water changes. Nutrients get depleted, but the robust rhizomes of the anubias and java have large enough storage to prevent any crashes.

Randy, The sand stays algae-free. It always has. I credit much of the cleaning to the cories. They constantly kick up the gunk into the water column, where it is removed by the filter. Still, every 6 months or so, I give the sand a "toss" to whiten things up.

The tanks chugs along... The nana has gotten so congested that it is now sending out leaves with long stems (to get above the preexisting leaves). And the anubias near the surface has acclimated to "life on the outside".


----------



## CL

Wow, and it looks like you get a ton of pearling too. How high does the light have to be to get the best coverage over the tank. I'm considering a MH for my 3 footer that I'm getting, but I'm not sure about coverage.


----------



## Bastian

Still looks awesome. Nice maintaining of the tank aswell =) Could you perhaps tell me how you clean your lily pipes?

Greets,

Bastian


----------



## danepatrick

still one of the most beautiful tanks i've ever seen...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

unirdna said:


> Thanks for all the comments, folks. I hadn't realized that the thread had been lifted back to the front page.
> 
> DavidSu, I think that a Solar 1 would be plenty strong for the tank dimensions you stated. With each passing year into this hobby, I rethink how much light our plants really need.
> 
> In fact, I've taken to a new approach to limit algae in this tank. I run the light for 4 days in a row, 8 hours per day - followed by three days with no light. This was the first summer I tried this. I did it to slow down the metabolism of the tank, as well as make it difficult on algae. Summer is very busy for me. I never give the tank proper maintanence - sometimes going a month in between water changes. Nutrients get depleted, but the robust rhizomes of the anubias and java have large enough storage to prevent any crashes.
> 
> Randy, The sand stays algae-free. It always has. I credit much of the cleaning to the cories. They constantly kick up the gunk into the water column, where it is removed by the filter. Still, every 6 months or so, I give the sand a "toss" to whiten things up.
> 
> The tanks chugs along... The nana has gotten so congested that it is now sending out leaves with long stems (to get above the preexisting leaves). And the anubias near the surface has acclimated to "life on the outside".


How is the Anubias doing in its new place?


----------



## garuf

I just re read this thread from start to finish and it's been a wonderful journey, just a quick question, how did the technicion drill the lilly holes? I'm planning on improving the flow properties on my cheap lillys and since holes are the strongest and probably the easiest I want to drill holes like on your lillys, how do you do it, is it a normal drill or is it a water feed one?


----------



## barakainus

I'm planning doing my own 90p tank. Yours is a lot of inspiration for me.


----------



## barakainus

I probably missed how you made the filter inlet tube. The one withmany drilled holes. Did you do it yourself? Then, is it glass or acrylic? Or you bought it? Then, from who?


----------



## colinlp

Those are glass pipes from ADA, not cheap but there are cheaper alternatives out there just google lily pipes.

Yes it's an inspirational tank an update would be great


----------



## roybot73

colinlp said:


> Those are glass pipes from ADA, not cheap but there are cheaper alternatives out there just google lily pipes.
> 
> Yes it's an inspirational tank an update would be great


If I'm not mistaken, these pipes _were_, in fact, custom made by a laboratory glass blower...



And I too would like to see how this thing id doing


----------



## !shadow!

l think l missed the post of when you said what type of sand it was and where you got it from. Anyways i'd appreciate it if you sent me a pm of what it was. thanks and looking great!


----------



## colinlp

Could be roybt, it's been a long time since I read this from the beginning


----------



## unirdna

Hiya, guys. I went a.w.o.l. for a bit there.

The tank chugs along. But, there are a couple observations to share.

First, the questions re: the lily pipes. Yes. They are custom made by a local glass fabricator. He is very gifted, and even contacted a few distributors. But, foolishly, none of them took him up on his offer. He has no interest in doing any 1:1 sales. The intake pipe, with numerous small holes was by my design. My tanks frequently overgrow, and plant leaves block the few intake holes in standard pipes. I wanted this to not be a problem (and it isn't anymore). Those many holes were not "cut" into the glass. They were "melted". So, every hole is lined by a smooth, thickened ring of glass. These pipes have been dropped from 5 feet high on to a wood floor, and they simply just bounce. When I look at how fragile ADA pipes are, I have to think that they made them that way on purpose. Glass can be strong.

Now, onto the observations. From December to March, the tank started to suffer a bit from neglect. The anubias leaves started hosting a lot of thread algae, and growth slowed significantly. I'd keep up with the water changes, and even blast the algae with Excel from time to time. But, it persisted. So, a couple weeks ago, I decided to stop being sooooo lazy, and actually test the water. The Nitrogen was good, but the Phosphorous was nil. So, I added .5ppm of PO4, and within a week the algae had clearly slowed down. I test the water, and the PO4 was gone, and now the nitrate was gone, as well. So, I dosed them back up to 15ppm and 1ppm, and within another week, the algae was 95 percent gone. It's still on the decline, and many new anubias leaves have sprung up all over the tank.

As many of you know, plants will stop using N without a P source. So, basically, the nutrient uptake in the tank stopped because it had no P (for a long time). This stagnated growth, which stressed out the plants, which opened a window for algae growth.

So, yes, the tank is still very low maintenance. But, it isn't "no maintenance". I just need to check things out a bit more often. 

Thanks for looking. Here's a photo of the tank as of tonight (March 30). I didn't spiffy the tank all up for the photo; so, the sand is a bit dirty.

Oh yeah, and the original school of 48 Harlequin Rasboras has now dwindled to 10. I've lost 9 in the past two weeks. Old age is catching up to them, and they are starting to check out one at a time (much to the delight of the ramshorn snails).


----------



## problemman

nice tank!!!


----------



## !shadow!

lf l ever decide to get an ada solar lightning system it's going to be all your fault and my wallet is going to hate you . l just love the effect they have on the needle leaf java? Any plans for a 4th re-scape or 5th (i lost track from last time l read the entire journal)?


----------



## halcyon

Tranquility


----------



## plantbrain

Ted, give the tank a light meter reading, say from the top of the ferns etc, and around the Anubias etc, and then slowly move down. 

The emergent growth will really such more nutrients out, lots more light + no CO2 limitation, dry emergent growth is also more dense than submersed growth.

This tank is similar, different shape etc, but plants etc, similar:










I reduced the light to 8 hours and raised it to 16". I only use 2x 55W.

I might use LED's if I find some that are decent I like.
Then go to about 60-80W of LED's some day.

I allowed the ferns and Anubias to grow up and out, and got algae when that happened, same thing. The light is roughly 10X more there vs below in the past where was about 5x difference between the upper most plant and the lower.

I need to hack off the upper growth and replant lower, this should also help provide better current and more O2. I try and minimize the emergent growth really in CO2 enriched tanks unless it's a small area off to the side/corner etc.

These types of tanks are well suited to fish and you can always sell these plant species, and low work load.

You also simply do not need much light.

The tank is more light limited, I no longer use any MH's on any tanks, having gone all PC or T5's and looking at LED's. Good evolution on the tank and the care.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## !shadow!

Nice tank Tom. l couldn't help but read your post. ls there any particular reason you don't use MH anymore besides not needing the light? l know some people use them to speed up the growing process for plants for lets say a aga competition and others because of aesthetic reasons (they just love the shimmering effect). Some people tend to get tired of pruning the plants(labor) due to the MH's speedy growth and just use it to start it off and give it that boost then switch to say pc or t5's.


----------



## Racine Vice

Ted, 

I was browsing through the WI LFS thread and recognized your name from the MAS forum. That brought me to this journal and I must say your tank is amazing. I was thinking about joining the MAS, so maybe I'll see you at a meeting in the not too distant future.

Keep up the great work,

Scott


----------



## !shadow!

That reminds me, someone needs to update


----------



## CL

This tank is so simple and beautiful.
A classic, no doubt about it.


----------



## unirdna

plantbrain said:


> Ted...The emergent growth will really such more nutrients out, lots more light + no CO2 limitation, dry emergent growth is also more dense than submersed growth...
> 
> I allowed the ferns and Anubias to grow up and out, and got algae when that happened, same thing. The light is roughly 10X more there vs below in the past where was about 5x difference between the upper most plant and the lower.
> 
> These types of tanks are well suited to fish and you can always sell these plant species, and low work load.
> 
> You also simply do not need much light.Regards,
> Tom Barr


Tom, sorry for the delayed response - my family grew by one April 2, and that made me a bit busy for the past two weeks. 

Great insight! I had not considered how emergent growth would create such a nutrient "suck". But, that makes perfect sense. A long while back, I jumped off the 10-12 hour photoperiod bandwagon. I've run all my tank at 8 hours or less for years, and it works out much better. I've even gone as low as 6 hours, for 4 days - then OFF for 3 days. 

And, you are right about these plants being good "sellers". The auctions for my bi-yearly trimmings have literally paid for a few plane tickets to the Caribbean. Crazy. But, I guess if someone has the resources to drop $10,000 on a huge, custom tank, another few hundred $$ to fill it with plants isn't such a big deal. ...and that auction will come sooner than later, now that I have my nutrients in check once again. The plants are in overhaul mode right now. I had forgotten how fast these "slow growers" can move when they have everything they want.


Scott,

I used to be heavily involved with the MAG club. The past year or two, I've been more inconspicuous. But, I'm considering jumping back in, and I look forward to seeing how the club has evolved in my absence. I heard there were 35 people packed into the Science House at the last meeting.


----------



## !shadow!

"But, I guess if someone has the resources to drop $10,000 on a huge, custom tank, another few hundred $$ to fill it with plants isn't such a big deal."

^^ now that's what l'm talking about can you say cha ching? just fill it up with petite and you'll be fine:biggrin: 
Any recent pics ted?


----------



## unirdna

!shadow! said:


> Any recent pics ted?


You're missing the true beauty of this tank  - it does _not _grow quickly. Thus, I need to post an updated photo only once or twice a year. 

As an example: Here's the tank over a month later.  Nutirents get sponged up, but plant growth is sloooooow (compared to stems). LOW maintenance, eh?


----------



## hydrophyte

This tank is lovely.

I agree with your preference for slow-growing plants. I enjoy savoring the grow-in period as plants develop, and setups like that are so much easier to maintain.


----------



## !shadow!

The mh on the tank make the needle leaf seem so unreal, l would love to have this tank in my room next to my 48g . l know this tank is a slow grower l just like this tank that much, l like to see how it grows, very often :hihi:


----------



## StaleyDaBear

unirdna said:


> You're missing the true beauty of this tank  - it does _not _grow quickly. Thus, I need to post an updated photo only once or twice a year.
> 
> As an example: Here's the tank over a month later.  Nutirents get sponged up, but plant growth is sloooooow (compared to stems). LOW maintenance, eh?


 ya but we're just so ennamored with the beauty that we MUST see it over and over again!


----------



## unirdna

A quick update...

This is after a massive prune of narrow leaf java fern - a 5 gallon pale of the stuff. :drool: I'm taking the tank in a new direction. There will be open space on the right with a floating "bog" of some kind of stem plant that I picked up at the last plant club meeting. There is currently some thread algae on the right side anubias "island" due to the fact that it hadn't seen light in 3 months thanks to that [removed] wad of narrow leaf java. I'll take a better photo in a couple weeks, after that algae dies off.

The rams love all the newly opened space for holding their wrestling matches.

Oh yeah, the "clippings" are over on aquabid. 

Ted


----------



## SearunSimpson

Man, that new scape is awesome. Those rams are probs elated to have so much more open space now, and still have some sweet cover to duck into.
Keep it up!


----------



## JByer323

I have literally just spent the last two or three hours reading through this thread, from start to finish.

As someone who is completely new to this hobby (ie: still in the research phase) I just wanted to let you know what an inspiration your (well documented) trials and tribulations have been.

Thank you so much.


----------



## unirdna

Is that what it takes to get through this thread - 2 to 3 hours?  
I'm glad you liked it. I'm not much of an aquascaper, but I can grow weeds.
Over the years, I've watched folks who were new to the hobby chime in to 
say how this thread inspired them....and then in a year or two, they have
gone way beyond what I have achieved. It's a satisfying feeling to think I 
may have played a part in that.

But, I digress... Here are a couple new photos. The floating "bog" has 
thickened significantly, darkening the tank. The rams could not be happier
with this set-up. Algae on the anubias leaves has died off.

As usual, my photos are completely raw. I make no edits/changes.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I love those Rams- they're gorgeous!

And have you figured out what your "bog plant" is?


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks awesome Ted. That _Bacopa_ really took off in there. Those rams are lovely too.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You have the most healthy Rams I think I have ever seen in a long time. Well done! Beautiful tank


----------



## newpatch36

*What a great find!*

Ted,

Was googling "German Blue Rams Madison WI" and came across your thread. I'm so happy to have found it! Your tank, and the transformations its gone through over the past several years was been awesome to follow (and yes it does take about 2 hours to get through at this point!)

After maintaining a tank as a kid I recently got back into the hobby and started my first planted tank about three weeks ago. Your tanks provide me with plenty of inspiration! Just so happens that I'm a fellow Madisonian and I'd love to get hooked into any clubs/groups that have helped you along the way. Any thoughts?

By the way I'm in the woodworking Masters program here at the University and I gotta agree that your stand came out quite nicely.

To follow up on my original inquiry how have the German Blue Rams been for you? I'd love to get a pair in a few months when my tank matures a bit. Do you know of any local breeders? Also any favorite LFS?

Thanks in advance. Glad to come across this thread and look forward to future updates.

Best,
Nic


----------



## unirdna

newpatch36 said:


> Just so happens that I'm a fellow Madisonian and I'd love to get hooked into any clubs/groups that have helped you along the way. Any thoughts?
> ...To follow up on my original inquiry how have the German Blue Rams been for you? I'd love to get a pair in a few months when my tank matures a bit. Do you know of any local breeders? Also any favorite LFS?
> 
> Best,
> Nic



Nic,
I have lots of answers for you.

There is a local club. Madison Aquarium Gardeners (http://aquariumgardeners.com/com/) I belong to the club, and will be at the Monday meeting. The breeder of those rams also belongs to the club, and will likely be there. It's a free club. There are snacks and a few pizzas, and we all just donate a few bucks to cover the cost. There is a sizable plant swap, as well.

My favorite LFS is Living Art (http://livingartaquarium.com/). Webpage looks to be under construction.

I don't have the patience for fish breeding anymore - too busy. I've done it, and was successful. But, I'm no longer willing to remove eggs and put them in fungicide, and grow brine shrimp nauplii. That said, if they pair off, I'll let them have a go at it. I put the pair in my "breeding tank". It's a 30g, and I never clean it, so there is lots of "gunk" for the fry to pick through. And just a few days ago they finally pulled it off. I'll scatter some fry food for them, but that's as far as I'll go.


----------



## newpatch36

*Thanks*

Ted,

Thanks for the reply, very useful info. Through some more research I stumbled across the Madison Aquarium Gardners, and will plan to attend the Monday meeting. Its just down the street from my studio! 

Picked up a trio of Sterbai Cories from Living Art this weekend. They run a pretty quality operation. 

Thanks again for the advice. Will look for you on Monday.

Nic


----------



## Overfloater

Any updates on this tank? I am looking into picking up a 90-P in the near future.


----------



## Stevearc

*wow*

wow , wow and wow. New to planted tanks, 900x450x450 Lots of ferns, stems, moss.

You thread makes me more keen to learn more 


ty 



STeve


----------



## oldpunk78

Bump


----------



## CmLaracy

oldpunk78 said:


> Bump


kinda creepy, I read through this journal last night (or early this morning) for the first time in about 3-4 years! I was considering bumping it too, only didn't because I didn't know if Unirdna would be around to update it. This journal provided a lot of inspiration back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## oldpunk78

I just realized they haven't been on since march or something. Oh well, bump worthy anyway. This tank was inspiring for for me too.


----------



## CmLaracy

oldpunk78 said:


> I just realized they haven't been on since march or something. Oh well, bump worthy anyway. This tank was inspiring for for me too.


I'd be willing to bet that a lot of my obsession with creating a very 'green' tank came from this scape, the greens from the anubias/fern/moss combo are gorgeous.


----------



## izabella87

Mate you amazed me on this one!


----------



## styxx

CmLaracy said:


> I'd be willing to bet that a lot of my obsession with creating a very 'green' tank came from this scape, the greens from the anubias/fern/moss combo are gorgeous.


That's for damn sure; I remember back in 2007 CMLaracy when I was all hyped up and excited after reading this thread. I'm still loving it after all these years, lol.:tongue:


----------



## unirdna

*Still Getting By....*

As I noted a couple years back, I transistioned this tank to low (and I mean LOW) maintenance. The expanding family "forced" me to dial back my green obsession into something manageable. These days, I let the tank look a bit on the "wild" (but, still pleasing) look, and I definitely keep things simple. I'm less of an aquascaper these days, and more of a tank-watcher. I don't obsess over ratios and open spaces (not that there is anything wrong with that). I just throw in some plants and wood and let the tank take its course. The moss in this tank was not "planted". It just showed up on the wood and did its thing. Same applies to the algae. 

A few months ago (April 9, 2012), I had to tear it all down. This happens about once a year - when things just get too far gone from neglect. The tank was wall to wall anubias nana. It has sapped so much nutrients out of the water, that the java was almost completely dead. Of course, you are wondering - water changes? Nah.  I should do them as often as you guys, but I don't. Once a month if I'm being diligent. Once every 4 months if I'm not.  

Anyway, I removed every bit of the anubias, and put it up for auction on aquabid. Then... I left it in the sun and melted 4, 5-gallon pales of the stuff. :icon_neut Live and learn. 

As for this new "scape", I leave the algae alone. I have a school of "bomb-proof" white tetras (they can not be killed; also do not jump out). I even have a pictus cat, because I loved them as a kid. The cat lives in the wood snag. There are also a few cories boogying around the bottom.

Well, that's it. Just wanted to say that the tank lives on....even if my presence on TPT has been limited to say the least. I'm sure the community is very different since my days in the sun, and I'm sure Kyle is still running a happy ship.

All the best! Ted.

APRIL 9, 2012











JULY 18, 2012










This is suppose to be narrow-leaf java. But, it isn't growing too narrow since I gave the tank an overhaul. Hmmmm...









I leave the thread algae alone. Strands like this in the moss would have had me reaching for the forceps 5 years ago.  The moss doesn't seem to mind sharing the space.









And here is some groovy-looking algae, growing out from under the moss. It reminds me of black spruce bog.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Simple, elegant and ease of maintenance.

Perfect example of a something that can please the eye, yet not be a 12 hour maintenance production a week.

Pleasure to see this tank come out of the wood works Ted. Well done.

~Glenn


----------



## tizzite

I'd love to see an update on this tank. The stand build was so ahead of its time, that I still don't see anything rivaling it.

I'm all for low maintenance. If I'm unemployed, then I wouldn't mind a high maintenance tank, but I think it's really satisfying to plan out a tank that is pretty much self sustaining.


----------



## unirdna

*Update. No, seriously.*

Life keeps chuggin along. We all ebb and flow, to and from hobbies, forums, friends. Since the last update (over 3 years ago) the tank underwent very few changes. It was basically a ball of java fern that would grow out of control, and I would hack it back once every 6-12 months. I mostly didn't look at it anymore. It's primary purpose was that of a living room light. 

My attention turned to other hobbies, and to my new (to me) lake cottage. It had been my dream to own a cottage on a lake since I was 5 years old. Now - at mid life - I finally acquired the resources to make my dream a reality. In March 2013, it became mine (and my family's). The water is clear. Nutrients are low. And the lake is full of native fish and plants. 



















But, there is a caveat to owning a slice of heaven in Wisconsin...it's only there for half the year. The other half, it's covered in ice and snow. So, I had a new idea and new source of inspiration for a hobby I had largely forgotten... I would recreate a slice of that lake in my own home - to get me through those winter months. 










The sticks and rocks aren't from the lake, but everything else is. This isn't to say the hardscape is completely out of place. The lake is full of fallen trees and rocks (albeit, not angular basalt). So, I took a little creative license in order to give the fish something to look at. 










The lake has several species of fish. But, the ones we see the most are spotfin shiners. The small ones inhabit the near-shore, sand, shallows. The larger ones suspend in schools over mats of plants in deeper water. They grow to around 4 inches, and the males can get quite pretty.










Mine are still immature, but they will grow quickly on a steady diet of fry food and shrimp pellets. They will be full-grown in 6 months. These were the best photos I could achieve because the little bugger simply do NOT - HOLD - STILL. They inhabit many types of water, but their primary residence is rivers. Hence, they are strong, fast swimmers - stronger than any tropical fish I have ever kept - even Australian rainbows. 



















Planting the tank has been interesting. I chose 3 or 4 species from the sandy shallows. Everything instantly melted away. It was honestly what I expected. I just thought I would give it a shot. What I did not expect was for small green leaves to rise from the ashes. And what was even more interesting was the the plants rising up were NOT the ones I planted in the first place. 

Nature is pretty awesome. I have a pretty good hunch at the species of all (based on the known plants in the lake), but I will let them grow a bit more before making any declarations. 





































As for the nuts and bolts... the under-cabinet hardware is still the same. Eheim 2217 chugging along. JBL reglator still working fine. Hydro inline heater still doing its job (although it isn't being used with this setup, since the fish prefer cooler water). 










One piece of hardware that is new is the Satellite Plus Pro LED. My ADA solar MH was/is working perfectly. But, I wanted more control over light intensity and spectrum. The LED strip doesn't give that point-source "pop" that the MH light gives. But, it keeps almost ALL the light in the tank (not spilling into the room), it is very unobtrusive, and (as I said) it gives me complete control over customizing the light for this particular setup. These native fish are twitchy and will jump out of the tank if they are stressed by light that is too intense. So, right now, I have the full spectrum lights running at 30%, with just a touch of red and green light for color. The slow (15 min) power up and power down cycles also help to keep things calm.










Well, that's it for now. If the plants thrive, I will do my best to return and offer an update. Thanks for reading. And thanks to TPT for continuing to host this site and resource. It's nice to return to an old scrapbook and find it in the same condition you left it. 

ATB
ted


----------



## Jeff5614

Good to see you back, Ted.


----------



## vision

What a great journey, things seem to have came full circle.


----------



## CL

How exciting! After years, I decide to check back in and I see that you have moved to Madison! I will be moving there as well, and while I was in a state of "what will I do with this tank I have currently," I decide to check in and see some of the old threads I had been subscribed to. Best of luck in your new home!


----------

